# The Psionicle, Part VIII



## GnomeWorks (Dec 12, 2002)

Continuation of the Psionicle game.

-----

The party has recently managed to take out twelve illithidkin that had followed them while they fled the yuan-ti village in their carriages.

At the end of the combat, the first carriage had crash-landed, and the other carriage has landed.  The party has just finished looting the four nearest bodies, and now considers their predicament.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 12, 2002)

Animus stops still at Osius last comment. "Fearful. He doesn't understand. Maybe the good halfling has something to say. I trust him... he fights well and isn't afraid of anything."


----------



## Jarval (Dec 12, 2002)

Jansson looks up from the carriage, and over to Animus and Osius.

"I agree that we need to get away from here as quickly as possible, but we need Syld to create a construct to pull the carriage.  I doubt the one we have can carry us all, and I'm reluctant to leave any of these things alive."

The halfling draws his sword and walks over to Animus.

"The rest of you get the carriage working.  Animus and I will make sure these creatures don't come after us again."

He jogs over to the nearest illithidkin, and checks to see if it's alive or dead.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 12, 2002)

Animus proceeds to commit himself to the actions summarized earlier, involving maximizing the use of Psionic Power to hasten the extinction of each creature, also taking some time to examine creatures, but making sure that all die in time is the primary factor.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 12, 2002)

*Osius*

"Fine, then I'll assist in making sure they are dead. I won't be of much help with the carriage."


----------



## dkoz (Dec 12, 2002)

_Desimus will stand guard while the others go about their chosen actions._

"Rostrum, take to the air and stay alert."

_Rostrum will circle the carriages from 50 feet up, watching the jungle below._


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 12, 2002)

Syld sakes his head.
"I'm not nearly powerful enough to form astral constructs that would be able to pull the carriages, or even last that long. But I think the carriages _might_ work again in 24 hours, the time it usually takes for it to remanifest.
Either we all board the intact carriage or wait and see if it the other works. What say you?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 12, 2002)

To answer that last question: Nothing


----------



## Jarval (Dec 13, 2002)

"Sorry Syld, I guess it's much more your area of expertise.  We should try the other carriage, we need to be away from here as soon as possible.  Could you load all the gear onto the working carriage?"  Jansson replies as he continues his grim work.  As soon as he has finished, he returns to the carriages and boards the intact one.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 13, 2002)

Animus will board when everything is tied up here.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 13, 2002)

Jansson and Animus quickly hustle to each of the fallen illithidkin bodies, and find that each is quite dead.  Only one more of the crystal-objects is found, however, and the illithidkin carry nothing else of value.

-----

Once they return, Jansson ties up everything in the carriages, also taking out the loose furniture in the carriage to make more room.

-----

Desimus - Rostrum is unable to make out any details within the jungle.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 13, 2002)

*Osius*

"Good idea, ditch everything we don't need. I'd hate to have to leave me behind."


----------



## Jarval (Dec 13, 2002)

Once everyone is aboard, Jansson climbs up to the driver's seat, and attempts to activate the carriage.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 14, 2002)

With a small amount of squeezing and a few tight fits, all of you save Jansson manage to fit into the carriage.  There is little room to breathe, however, and it is evident that you won't be able to rest while onboard with all of you in the carriage.

Jansson thinks the command thought for the carriage, and it slowly rises up above the ground and begins moving forward.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 14, 2002)

Jansson smiles as the carriage starts to move, and calls back to his companions.

"Everyone comfy back there?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 14, 2002)

Animus would laugh out loud, if he could make the right vocals.


----------



## dkoz (Dec 14, 2002)

"Urgh. Get off my foot!"


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 14, 2002)

"For once it's good to be small."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 14, 2002)

*Osius*

"Don't blame me... I didn't even eat today!"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 15, 2002)

*Long rest, old friends, and hatred revealed...*

As you travel across the vast center plains of Kahasal, you notice that it takes you slightly longer than it would have if you had both carriages.  You sleep sparingly, Syld and Jansson trading shifts at the 'wheel'.

Two weeks and four days after you escape from the illithidkin, you find yourselves nearing the familiar gates of Garanasseur, with Syld directing the carriage.  Heavy snow now covers almost every flat surface, and the skies are covered with dark-grey clouds.  The sun manages to shine through the clouds every once in a while, but for the most part the area is gloomy and dark.

"Well, look who's back!" The voice of Thomas calls out over the walls to you, cheery despite the gloom. "We were wonderin' when you were gon' ta' be coming back."

"You can leave the carriage there, my long-gone friends." A vaguely familiar, female voice speaks, softer than that of Thomas. "I have spoken with the Council, and they sent me to send you to them when you arrived on this day." The source of the voice comes forward on the wall, and you can see who it is.

Shardorn.

"It has been a long month since we parted ways." She says simply. "Much has happened.  You must speak with the Council, if your ride here has not been too tiring.  I will lead you to them when you are ready."

As she spots Jirlai and Tori'shel leaving the carriage, she scowls.

"I see that _he_ managed to find you," She says, with a venomous voice. "And that his lovely companion has joined him.  Those two will be dealt with accordingly."

As she speaks, the gate is slowly opened.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 15, 2002)

"Good to see you again friend." Jansson calls to Thomas, grinning widely at the guardsman.  He turns quickly on hearing the female voice.

"Shardorn!" Jansson jumps from the carriage and hugs the cleric warmly.  "We feared you might be dead.  How are you?  Where have you been?  We have much to tell the council, we've had something of an interesting trip."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 15, 2002)

A look of surprise crosses Shardorn's face as Jansson embraces her warmly. "No, no, I'm fine.  A little beat-up for all my running around, but not too bad."

She smiles slightly. "I'm sure that we can exchange tales after you've talked to the Council."

Her smile quickly fades, however. "However, I would like it if you explained one thing on our way there... why are Jirlai and Tori'shel with you?"


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 15, 2002)

"A pleasant surprise to see you, Shardorn."
Syld smiles warmly.
"We were... _I_ was worried when you were nowhere to be seen and Jirlai showed up. As to why they're wit us... databanks, magical and technological muscle, and meat shields."
A joking smile crosses Syld's face.
"Seriously though, it's complicated and I don't understand it completely myself."


----------



## Jarval (Dec 15, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Her smile quickly fades, however. "However, I would like it if you explained one thing on our way there... why are Jirlai and Tori'shel with you?" *




"It's a long story.  They decided to tag along after us, and tried to take the Eye of Imzil.  Jirlai was with a goblin and a githyanki, both of whom seemed to know him, and I think the githyanki was in charge.  Jirlai killed Niko and Animus, although the Yuan-ti priestess managed to bring Animus back to life."  Jansson takes a sips from his waterskin, then continues.  "I managed to fell Jirlai, but I had the priestess heal him.  He'd spared my life in the 'Kreen caves, so I did the same.

"The village came under attack from illithid, so we had to leave fairly quickly, and we didn't really want to leave them with the Yuan-ti, so here we are."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 15, 2002)

> _Syld_
> *"We were... I was worried when you were nowhere to be seen and Jirlai showed up. As to why they're wit us... databanks, magical and technological muscle, and meat shields."*




"Jirlai got the best of me when we met up." Shardorn says, by way of explanation. "I decided after that to stop following him, and returned here to wait for you.  I am glad that he didn't prove problematic for you."



> _Jansson_
> *"...and tried to take the Eye of Imzil. Jirlai was with a goblin and a githyanki, both of whom seemed to know him, and I think the githyanki was in charge. Jirlai killed Niko and Animus, although the Yuan-ti priestess managed to bring Animus back to life."*




Shardorn's eyebrows raise slightly as you mention a githyanki in league with Jirlai. "A githyanki?  You didn't happen to catch his name?  And... what is this 'Eye of Imzil' that you speak of?"

"I am sorry that you lost a companion." Shardorn says. "I don't recognize the name, though."



> _Jansson_
> *"The village came under attack from illithid, so we had to leave fairly quickly, and we didn't really want to leave them with the Yuan-ti, so here we are."*




"Illithid!" Shardorn exclaims. "It is a wonder that you have come to us in one piece!"

"My friends, I would like to continue our conversation," She says, "but the Council must see you now.  If you have seen illithid, then the Council must know.  The situation has evidently gotten worse..."

With that, she begins walking to the clocktower.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 16, 2002)

Animus tries to sneak off unnoticed from the group, to find some solemn holy place to rest his stressed mind and cramped body. He doesn't want to be noticed by the group or anyone else.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 16, 2002)

*Osius*

After greeting Shardorn, Osius also suggests they go to the council right away. "There's no sense in putting this off. Tomorrow we will probably be as dirty and tired."


----------



## dkoz (Dec 16, 2002)

"Maybe the council can advice us on the intelligence of the staff and how we can shield ourselves from it."

_Desimus will head straight for the tower._


----------



## Jarval (Dec 16, 2002)

dkoz said:
			
		

> *"Maybe the council can advice us on the intelligence of the staff and how we can shield ourselves from it."*




"Good idea.  I've had enough of that thing, one way or another."  Jansson quickly heads off with the others towards the tower.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 16, 2002)

*Osius*

"The council seems to know quite a bit. Maybe they have a way to bind the two parts together."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 16, 2002)

*The Council, once more...*

Shardorn leads you to the clocktower.  You venture up the steps, and the wooden door at the top is wide open - the githyanki invites you with a gesture.

-----

Meanwhile... Animus manages to sneak away from the rest of the group, and locates a small temple.  Robed priests wander about inside, but other than that it is calm and silent.  

-----

The party, including Shardorn, Jirlai, and Tori'shel, has gathered completely in the Council's room.

"Your group has changed much since our last meeting," The githyanki says quietly. "Shardorn was not with you, as she came into Garanasseur in the last few days.  However, two of your companions we do not recognize... and strange companions they are..."

"However, that is not important for the moment." The blue interrupts her. "Right now, we need to see that the treaty has been signed, and you must give us a report on what occured while you were in the yuan-ti lands."

The githyanki nods slightly in response to the blue's words, and remains silent.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2002)

Syld clears his throat as he begins.
"First, we had some trouble getting there as one of the drivers had been replaced with an illithidkin, but we managed to slay it. We did loose the remaining driver however and so Jansson and I had to fly the carriages to the village."
Syld waits if any of the others wants to add something.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 17, 2002)

*Osius*

"And it appears the illithid truly want this device. They assaulted an entire yuan-ti village for it."


----------



## Jarval (Dec 17, 2002)

"And we had to fight off a dozen illithidkin on our return journey.  And Jirlai and Tori'shel," he gestures towards the mage and technologist. "were working together to try and take the Eye from us.  It seems we need to worry about more than just the illithid, as they were commanded by a githyanki, who seemed quite powerful."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 18, 2002)

> _Syld_
> *"First, we had some trouble getting there as one of the drivers had been replaced with an illithidkin, but we managed to slay it. We did loose the remaining driver however and so Jansson and I had to fly the carriages to the village."*




The Council members are silent for a moment.

"It is unfortunate that we were unaware of the illithidkin." The githyanki says quietly. "You are fortunate, however, for having dealt with the threat."



> _Osius_
> *"And it appears the illithid truly want this device. They assaulted an entire yuan-ti village for it."*




"The illithid mounted an assault..." The blue says, evidently surprised.

"This cannot bode well for our newfound allies." The githyanki says. "If we lost them as soon as we found them..."



> _Jansson_
> *"And we had to fight off a dozen illithidkin on our return journey. And Jirlai and Tori'shel were working together to try and take the Eye from us. It seems we need to worry about more than just the illithid, as they were commanded by a githyanki, who seemed quite powerful."*




The Council turns to regard the two who were mentioned, and Tori'shel and Jirlai visibly step back.

"It is my belief," Shardorn says, "that the githyanki my companions speak of is none other than Ratheqar."

Jirlai nods in acknowledgement of what the cleric says. "The goblin is correct." He says simply.

The Council is silent for a long moment.  The githyanki is the first to break the silence.

"The illithid and Ratheqar." She says. "Our enemies are numerous, while our allies dwindle in number."

The blue then addresses the group: "That will do for a report.  If you would now give us the treaty, you can be on your way... unless, that is, you have any questions or other information you think would be useful to us."


----------



## Jarval (Dec 18, 2002)

"There is one thing.  The Staff of Ancient Penumbra has bonded with the Gem of Telepathy.  It also successfully dominated one of our companions, and nearly overpowered another.  Is there any way we can separate the gem from the staff, or wield the Staff safely?"


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 18, 2002)

Syld hands the treaty the blue.


----------



## dkoz (Dec 18, 2002)

"I don't want to forget to mention the Staff threatened us with death if we didn't allow it to bond with the Eye also."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Jansson_
> *"There is one thing.  The Staff of Ancient Penumbra has bonded with the Gem of Telepathy.  It also successfully dominated one of our companions, and nearly overpowered another.  Is there any way we can separate the gem from the staff, or wield the Staff safely?" *




"It would seem, then," The githyanki says, "that the Psionicle has begun to construct itself.  As for it mentally dominating your companion... the Staff, of course, is an illithid artifact, and is designed to be used by the most powerful of their kind.  It will attempt to posess any who wield it and force them to find the nearest illithid."

"As for separating the Gems from the Staff... we do not believe that there is any way to seperate them.  Even if there were, it would be unadvisable - remember that this artifact is the base of the Psionicle, and that it must be constructed.  The evil disposition of the Staff must be overlooked, when one considers that the future of all who use psionics hangs upon it." As the githyanki speaks, the blue's expression darkens slightly.

"We do not know of a way for you to wield the Staff safely.  If you could perhaps feign cooperation, you may be able to wield it... however, we are not certain if this would work."

-----

The blue takes the treaty from Syld, and unrolls it.  Three small gems fall out of it as he does so. "Hmm..." The blue says, gathering them up. "I believe these are yours..." He hands them to Syld with a mildly annoyed look.

Syld - you do not recognize the gems.  Each is a tiny emerald.

-----



> _Desimus_
> *"I don't want to forget to mention the Staff threatened us with death if we didn't allow it to bond with the Eye also."*




"The 'Eye'?" The blue says, moving his gaze from the treaty to the sorcerer. "We don't recognize the name.  However, if the Staff wanted to bond with it..."

"It is a piece of the Psionicle." The githyanki says. "That is the only explanation.  If that is the case, we recommend - very highly - that you allow it to combine with the Psionicle.  Perhaps once you have given the Eye to it, it will then cooperate with you."

"We do not need to stress the importance of the Psionicle to you." The blue says simply. "You are well aware of the consequences of not constructing it.  We expect that you will make the decisions... that must be made."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 19, 2002)

*Osius*

"The council is of course wise. We should continue combining the two elements of the Psionicle. Do you learned ones also know of another piece we could try to locate?"


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 19, 2002)

Syld thinks for a while where the emeralds might be from and then dissmisses the thought, it was probably the High Priestess giving her thanks or expressing her interest in the deal. Besides, the Council didn't seem to want them anyway.

Syld then rummages through his belt pouch and produces the Eye from it.
"Here is the Eye, or Gem of Clairsentience as you might know it.
I just don't think that giving it to the Staff is a good idea, I don't trust anything that is of illithid make. Maybe we should post-pone the combination of the pieces untill we have them all?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Osius_
> *"...Do you learned ones also know of another piece we could try to locate?"*




"We do not." The githyanki says.

Shardorn is silent for a moment, then speaks up. "...I think that I know where one is." She says quietly.

The blue nods to her. "Then you must show them the way."

Shardorn bows her head slightly in reply.



> _Syld_
> *"Here is the Eye, or Gem of Clairsentience as you might know it.
> I just don't think that giving it to the Staff is a good idea, I don't trust anything that is of illithid make. Maybe we should post-pone the combination of the pieces untill we have them all?"*




The Council is silent for a moment.

"What you do with the pieces is up to you." The githyanki says quietly, in an almost threatening tone. "However, as we said before... you will make the decisions that must be made.  The Psionicle will be constructed..." She trails off, although the remainder of what she says is unintelligible.

"We have other business to attend to." The blue says abruptly, standing up. "Although yours is perhaps the most important undertaking at the moment, our other duties cannot be ignored."

"You are free to go." The githyanki says. "If we require your services again, we will be sure to send a messenger to alert you."

The other members of the Council stand and join the blue, and walk to the back of the room.  There they disappear in a flash of white light.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 20, 2002)

Syld looks confused.
"What did I say? They seemed a bit tense when they saw the Eye."
Syld places it back to his pouch and then starts walking away from the room.
"Come on, we don't want to hang here all day. I especially want to hear more of the possible whereabouts of another piece, Shardorn."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 20, 2002)

*Osius*

"Yeah, let's get out of here and plan a strategy for getting the third piece. Maybe we can dilute the illithid influence by adding even more parts."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 22, 2002)

Considering that no one has stated where you plan on heading, I'm going to assume that you're headed to the _Ace_, as you're all familiar with it.  If you wanted to go somewhere else, I can rewrite this post.

-----

"I cannot give you an exact location," Shardorn says as you leave the clocktower and head towards the _Ace_. "But I have a general idea."

"As you know, when I left you in the 'Kreen caves, I was following Jirlai and was accompanied by Keth.  We travelled that way for roughly a week and a half - Keth and I tracking Jirlai through the plains.  We were going gradually west, into hilly terrain." As she speaks, Jirlai nods slowly in agreement.

"The final battle between he and I happened in an old library that was in the middle of the hills, somewhat sunken." She says. "Jirlai took out Keth, and nearly killed me.  He then left me for dead."

"I did not die, of course," Shardorn continues as you find a table in the _Ace_. "I managed to bind my wounds and nurse myself back to health for a few days.  I didn't want to leave the library, because I wanted to be able to bury Keth and could not do so before I was completely healed, so I wandered around the library for many hours.  There are many interesting books held within... but the most interesting thing there was a huge iron door, covered in ancient runes."

Her voice then grows quiet. "I was able to read parts of what that door had written on it.  I managed to decipher parts of it, referencing a psionic artifact held within.  I wasn't sure of what it was, but then... I saw that there was a name on the door.  Once I saw his name, I knew that there was a piece of the Psionicle sealed away in there, along with Rashida only knows what else."

She closes her eyes. "The name on the door... was Kotrit Ambershon Wayveri."


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 22, 2002)

Animus Spends 4 Hours (2 checks) on gathering information on his sister's wherabouts. Pending those results he will return to the group.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 22, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *She closes her eyes. "The name on the door... was Kotrit Ambershon Wayveri." *




Jansson runs the name past himself mentally, seeing if he knows anything about it (Knowledge (psionics) +4, if needed).


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 22, 2002)

Syld lets all of the tale sink in.
"So, Jirlai... when you left the library, it must've been when you came after the Eye. Or did you stop by at some other place in between?"
Syld shakes his head.
"I'm still not so sure on the dilluding effect. If it doesn't happen, the Staff has gained another power, making its temptations even more powerful.
Maybe we should try bargaining with the Staff. But who of us is willing and strong willed enough to try?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 22, 2002)

Jansson - no check required.  Kotrit was the one called the Illusionist, back in the early 100's.  He started the War of the Illusionist, taking over Ashk with an army of undead, and he himself was one of the most powerful wizards the world has ever known.  One of his many acts was shattering the force of psionics, which then retreated into the many gems of the world.  Since then, gems have been tied to psionics, even after psionics had been restored.  He was destroyed shortly after he did this, though his name is still known - in fact, the second month of the year is named after him, a reminder of the atrocities he commited.

-----

"That is correct." Jirlai says quietly. "I went to the yuan-ti encampment shortly after I left Shardorn in the library."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 23, 2002)

*Osius*

"Shardorn, can you lead us back to the library? I know we've just gotten back to civilization, but we should go as soon as we can."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 23, 2002)

Shardorn is quiet for a moment. "I could try.  There wasn't a path there - it was mostly open terrain.  I only found it because I was able to track Jirlai."

She narrows her eyes. "I'm also going to tell you now, that I'm not going to go with you if either of those two -" She indicates Jirlai and Tori'shel, "are going with you as well.  I don't mean to be rude, but I will not travel in the company of two of Ratheqar's associates."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 23, 2002)

Syld frowns at Shardorn's second comment.
"I was just going to say that Jirlai probably could lead the way. But I don't want to leave you away, Shardorn. Couldn't you tolerate them, for greater good?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 23, 2002)

Shardorn narrows her eyes. "Doubtful."

"I myself do not recall the path to the library very well," Jirlai says. "It was mainly coincidence that I found it.  I was heading west to ensure that I avoided you as you travelled to the yuan-ti camp."

"It was no coincidence." Shardorn says, quietly and quickly. "You went there because you knew something was there."

"No, I happened upon it." Jirlai counters. "I believed that it would be a good place to spend the night.  I was not aware of the door, nor was I aware that a piece of the Psionicle was behind it."

-----

_Animus_
Nothing.  No one knows where your sister is, nor have they seen her before.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 23, 2002)

*Osius*

"Shardorn has shown herself to be both honorable and trustworthy." Osius pointedly leaves out his opinion of Jirlai.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 23, 2002)

Jirlai turns to face Osius. "And I, in turn, would point out that, several times prior to this moment, I could have destroyed you all.  I did not need to let your halfling friend live so long ago in the 'Kreen tunnels... I did not need to tell your sorcerer the command words for my staff.  There have been many opportunities for me to lead you astray... and yet I have not.  You should take all of that into consideration, as well."

"However, I have no wish to accompany you further.  I will take my leave of you." He turns to Tori'shel. "You may stay, or go, as you please.  I will be waiting... you know where."

Tori'shel nods.  Jirlai then rises, pushes in his chair, and quickly leaves the _Ace_.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 23, 2002)

"There goes my meat shield..."
Syld comments sarcastically after Jirlai has left the _Ace_.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 23, 2002)

*Osius*

"Good riddance to bad rubbish."


----------



## dkoz (Dec 24, 2002)

_ Desimus glares at Jirlai's back and rubs the staff pointedly. His cold gaze then shifts to Tori'shel._

"Well it seems that we have a strong lead to the location of the next piece.  Although, it does bother me that Jirlai now knows also."

"I know this might be an extremely stupid question, but how much do you trust the council?  There reaction to us and the Eye is quite suspicious and I don't know what to think of it."









*OOC:*


 On vacation, away from my computer. Sorry, but posting will be erratic.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 24, 2002)

"I was actually quite surprised by their reaction, considering how supportive they were when we set out for the yuan-ti.
Like we had done something bad and were an evil they had to tolerate."


----------



## Jarval (Dec 25, 2002)

Jansson stands from his own chair.

"Tori'shel, could you stay for at least a few more minutes.  I'd like to talk with you, if I may." he says as he quickly follows after Jirlai.

Jansson dashes out into the street outside the _Ace_, and tries to catch up with Jirlai.  If he manages to talk with the sorcerer, he says the following.

"Jirlai!  Hold a moment, please.  As you said, you've spared at least my life on one occasion.  You seem to be a man of your word, and I do not wish to have you as an enemy.  You work to safeguard your power, as do I.  Could we not help each other?

"It would be better for all the powers if the Psionicle was held by one who had respect for the other powers and their users.  If my group and I do not attain all the parts, you run the risk of the illithid taking it.  They would destroy both your power and that of technology."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Jansson_
> *"Tori'shel, could you stay for at least a few more minutes.  I'd like to talk with you, if I may."*




"Certainly," Tori'shel says, slightly confused, as Jansson runs off.



> *"Jirlai!  Hold a moment, please.  As you said, you've spared at least my life on one occasion.  You seem to be a man of your word, and I do not wish to have you as an enemy.  You work to safeguard your power, as do I.  Could we not help each other?"*




"Yes, I am a man of my word," Jirlai says slowly, and slightly defensively. "Indeed, I wish to safeguard the force of Magic.  And so long as you wish to attempt to protect the force of Psionics and restore it, then you and I shall be at odds with one another."



> *"It would be better for all the powers if the Psionicle was held by one who had respect for the other powers and their users.  If my group and I do not attain all the parts, you run the risk of the illithid taking it.  They would destroy both your power and that of technology." *




"My influence will not leave this land until the Psionicle is destroyed." Jirlai says. "If it should happen to fall into the hands of the illithid, then you and I may yet work together once more to take it from them.  Until then, however, I will not work with you - I have other priorities, and we have quite different end goals where the Psionicle is concerned."

-----



> _Syld_
> *"I was actually quite surprised by their reaction, considering how supportive they were when we set out for the yuan-ti.  Like we had done something bad and were an evil they had to tolerate."*




Shardorn's brow furrows slightly. "Perhaps they were a bit surprised by what you said concerning putting the Psionicle together.  They think that it is of utmost important, and if they think that you don't want to put it together, they probably wouldn't be very happy with you."


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 26, 2002)

(If Animus timed it right, he passes by as Jirlai and Jansson pass by each other.)

Animus is confused, and knows very little about the situation, and cares little... however...

Manifesting Missive on Jirlai: "May I have a few words with you, in private?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 26, 2002)

(To summarize what I want to discuss for GW, I want to inform Jirlai of my personal quest, and that's about it.)


----------



## Zhure (Dec 26, 2002)

*Osius*

"Well, Shardorn, do you think you could locate this place once again, or do you think we should hire some sort of tracker?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Animus_
> *"May I have a few words with you, in private?" *




Jirlai turns to look at Animus. "...very well." He says. "But make it quick."

-----



> _Osius_
> *"Well, Shardorn, do you think you could locate this place once again, or do you think we should hire some sort of tracker?"*




"I think that I could find it again." She says slowly, thinking. "I know the general area that it's in.  Once we get in the vicinity, it shouldn't be that hard to locate it."


----------



## Jarval (Dec 26, 2002)

"But why work against us?  We will not try to destroy your power, whereas others who will try to obtain the Psionicle will.  If you feel you cannot work with us, then so be it.  I wish you luck on wherever life may take you from here, and hope our paths do not cross again in anger."  Jansson turns and heads back to the _Ace_.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 26, 2002)

When Animus "converses" with Jirlai, it will likely be through the use of some missive (spending the days PP allotment and talents on this, as Animus hopes not to be too stressed during the day), and using pen and paper. Animus will try to Gather Information, trying to find out anything that may be related to his sister, and any knowledge Jirlai has of the Illithid or Illithid Lore. This won't take any longer than 10-20 minutes I suppose. Animus isn't trying to get a lead or some such, more or less he is just taking advantage of the presense of an adventuring mage as someone who could encounter useful information in the future.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*



Animus - if we could, I would prefer to RP your conversation with Jirlai.  If it were an unimportant NPC, I would just use the dice and run with it - but Jirlai is slightly more integral to the story, so I'd prefer it if we could roleplay this.

If you don't want to, I'll go ahead and do the dice thing... but you probably won't find out as much as you want to.  Not me trying to penalize you, but just trying to determine how much you could get out of him.  Without any RP base, that's a little difficult to do.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*



DM - if we could, I'd prefer it taken care of through email. I really don't want to drop the ball on any story elements that I can use at a later, more fitting, moment. I'd like to bring up story points when they become directly important, rather than just throwing them around. So, is email alright with you, GW? I would have said #ir, but I'm guessing you still have problems on your end.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*



Oh yes, email is just fine.  I understand that there may be certain things said in this conversation that no-one else would be aware of...

And yes, I'm still having problems with the chatroom on my end.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

Resolved.

Animus returns to see Jannsen and the others, the conversation being unnaturally productive, but resulting in a rather shaky and disturbed Animus.

"I can't seem to keep my hand steady... this is rather... odd."

Animus seems to want to look away from the group's central table at the _Ace_, and instead seems to be focused on a small piece of paper he is reading over and over again.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

Tori'shel looks at Jansson as he returns to the _Ace_. "What did you want to discuss?" She asks.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 27, 2002)

Syld looks around the group.
"I think we better get some rest and resupply our food, we can't know for sure how long it takes before we get back to civilization. Too bad we probably can't borrow the carridge from the Council, they didn't seem to keen on us."
At the last statement, Syld's mood drops a bit.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 27, 2002)

*Osius*

"How far away would you estimate the trip to be, Shardorn?"

Once he finds out, Osius will recommend they get supplies to last at least twice that long.

In an aside to Jansson, "Did we have any treasure left to split, to help with outfitting ourselves?"

If necessary, Osius will volunteer the use of _Identify_.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 27, 2002)

"Actually, we do. Remember the three gems that rolled out of the treaty? Well, they aren't mine. So that reminds me."
Syld manifests _detect psionics_ to examine the gems. He'll then report if the gems are or aren't psionic in nature.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

Syld - all three of the gems are psionic in nature.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 27, 2002)

"_I_'m not going to spend all night _identify_ing these. Osius, you grap that one" tosses one of the gems to him, "I'll take one, and who else?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Osius*



> _Osius_
> *"How far away would you estimate the trip to be, Shardorn?"*




"Around two weeks." Shardorn says. "That's about how long it took me to get there."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 27, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius uses his dorje of identify on the stone tossed to him.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

Osius - the _identify_ works, but you have never heard or seen of the power that you sense within the gem.  The word _Photosynthesis_ flashes in your mind as you identify the emerald.

[Edit - _identify_ doesn't _need_ to take eight hours...]


----------



## Jarval (Dec 27, 2002)

"Can't help with the identification, it's a bit outside the range of my skills.  Any idea as to what those things we found on the illithidkin are?"  Jansson says as he takes a seat opposite Tori'shel.  "Plus I still have Niko's pistol.  Should I keep it, or would it better serve another?"

He addresses the technologist.  "You seek to protect your power, as do I.  Could we not work together?  My group and I have no ill will towards technology, but others who seek the Psionicle would try to wipe out both the powers of technology and magic.  Desimus is happy to aid us in our quest, and I see no need for us to be enemies."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Jansson_
> *"You seek to protect your power, as do I.  Could we not work together?  My group and I have no ill will towards technology, but others who seek the Psionicle would try to wipe out both the powers of technology and magic.  Desimus is happy to aid us in our quest, and I see no need for us to be enemies." *




Tori'shel is silent for a moment. "I don't know, Jansson.  I agree with you - if the illithid get their hands on the Psionicle, then all is lost in the long run... but then, I agree with Jirlai - if we destroy the Psionicle, then the illithid would not be a threat to anyone."

"I... will assist you.  If for no other reason, than that one day I may need your help to save technology."

Shardorn then stands up. "I do not trust you, Tori'shel." She says. "However, if my companions will trust you, then I will accept you... however, my trust is something you must earn."

Tori'shel nods to the goblin. "I understand."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 27, 2002)

Syld breaths out a sigh of relief as Shardorn decides to accept keeping Tori'Shel with them.
_Keep your friends close, and your enemies even closer._ he thinks to himself, _So true, yet it is not complete. What to do with those that fall to neither category?_

OoC: Doesn't it take 8 hours to use _identify_? Even from a dorje?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> [BOoC: Doesn't it take 8 hours to use _identify_? Even from a dorje? [/B]




*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


I was wondering about that, as well... it is somewhat odd.  You are right - it does take 8 hours normally.  Using _identify_ from a dorje... it's a difficult call to make.

However, you're right - and we should stick with the 8 hours thing.  I don't see any real reason as to why it takes 8 hours in the first place, but if we're going to go with it taking that long when using the power normally, it should take that long when using it from a dorje, as well.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 27, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *However, you're right - and we should stick with the 8 hours thing.  I don't see any real reason as to why it takes 8 hours in the first place, but if we're going to go with it taking that long when using the power normally, it should take that long when using it from a dorje, as well.*



I have nothing against it taking less time even when using the power


----------



## Jarval (Dec 27, 2002)

Jansson smiles at Tori'shel's words, and Shardorn's acceptance of the technologist.

"This is good my friends, this is good.  As for the illithid, if we complete the Psionicle, then we should be able to wipe them from this world forever."

Obviously cheered, Jansson heads over to the barkeep and orders himself a good meal.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *I have nothing against it taking less time even when using the power  *




Of course you wouldn't...


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *I have nothing against it taking less time even when using the power  *



OOC:
Honestly, Identify taking 8 hours makes sense for a slow moving game, or one where most of the time is spent in safe locales, but in a fast moving game... I don't see why it wouldn't be shortened. This game gets fast-moving some-times, and instantaneous identify would be nice... though everyone would have it. The question becomes, in GW's world, does it seem like something people would just cast... or do they need to sit there and analyze every item? I'm guessing, since there are three types of tech, it is an analysis thing...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 27, 2002)

OOC:

I agree with CS, several people house rule'd identify to take less time, it really comes down to your style of play.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Alright... CS, you have a point there.  This isn't a slow game, and there isn't a whole lot of downtime to identify items.  It would make sense if identify took only a few minutes, rather than eight hours.

Post concerning the emerald that Osius identified will be editted shortly... now, let's stop using the IC thread for an OoC discussion!


----------



## Zhure (Dec 28, 2002)

*Osius*

"Ok, this stone is a _Photosynthesis_ stone, but I've never heard of it. What else do we have?"

If necessary, Osius will continue to us the dorje.

OOC- I knew it took 8 hours, just was willing to spend the time.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 28, 2002)

Syld _identifies_ the stones he has.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 28, 2002)

Syld - after a few minutes, you successfully _identify_ the emerald.  Two phrases flash in your head: _Discharge Venom_ and _Condense Water_.

Osius - a few minutes pass, and the _identify_ is successful.  The phrase _Wisdom of the Land_ flashes across your mind.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 28, 2002)

After eating his meal, Jansson speaks up again.

"Tori'shel, I'm going to head along to Tristam's workshop to get some shot for my pistol.  Do you want to come along?"

After receiving the technologists reply, he makes his way from the _Ace_ to the workshop.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 28, 2002)

Tori'shel nods, and follows Jansson out.

-----

The door to Tristam's shop opens after a few moments of knocking. "Yes?" A gruff, female voice asks from within.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 28, 2002)

"I'd like to buy some shot for this pistol if I may." Jansson replies, placing the gun on the counter.  He takes a look round the shop, pleased to be back.  "Is Ambassador Tristam in town at the moment?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 28, 2002)

_Jansson_
The dwarf who answered the door picks up the pistol, and looks down the barrel. "Hmm... alright, we can get you shots for this.  How much are you looking for?"

"Oh, and Tristam has been gone for a month." She says absent-mindedly as she searches through some drawers. "He has not planned on returning, as far as I know.  I'm the last one here - I'll be leaving sometime next week, and the shop here will be closed."

"In that case," Tori'shel says, "I'd also like some shots." She places her pistol on the counter, and the dwarf takes a look at it. "No sense in not getting any here, when we aren't going to be able to find any elsewhere in this country.  I'd like 20 shots, if you have it."

The dwarf nods, and returns to going through the drawers.

"Jansson," Tori'shel says, in a slightly lower voice, "I'm afraid that I have no money.  Would you mind...?"


----------



## Jarval (Dec 28, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *"Jansson," Tori'shel says, in a slightly lower voice, "I'm afraid that I have no money.  Would you mind...?" *




"Not at all."  Jansson smiles at Tori'shel.  "I'd also like 20 shots, now seems like a good time to stock up.

"I'm surprised to hear that you're closing the shop.  Has trade been slow?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 28, 2002)

Animus, after staring at his friends leaving the _Ace_ goes to inspect the city streets. "The streets compel me to continue my search, even when all is known..."

Animus 'prowls' for a purpose to compel him to action. He can't stand back, can't stand still, can't watch things happen, and feels like scampering around in the cold. "What purpose do I have when I have the answers? Why are the answers so difficult to put to pen? Difficile is my mind making things..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Jansson_
> *"Not at all."*




"Thanks," Tori'shel replies quietly.



> *"I'd also like 20 shots, now seems like a good time to stock up."*




The dwarf nods, and puts two pouchs on the counter.



> *"I'm surprised to hear that you're closing the shop.  Has trade been slow?" *




"Aye, it has," The dwarf says. "There is little demand for the works of technology in a land filled with psionics."

"That'll be forty gold, please."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 29, 2002)

*Osius*

"I don't even know to whom to sell these stones... Syld, this is _Photosynthesis_ and this one is _Wisdom of the Land_. Any idea what they do?"


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 29, 2002)

Syld shakes his head.
"No idea, I've got a big bugger here, has _Discharge Venom_ and _Condense Water_.
They're probably yuan-ti specials."

*OoC:* Can I make an Int check to decipher something of the stones? Knowledge? Anything?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 29, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *OoC:* Can I make an Int check to decipher something of the stones? Knowledge? Anything?




I'd say make a Psicraft check at DC 20 to determine the general effects of the powers (ie, no game mechanics, just description), and their disciplines.  DC 25 to figure out everything about the power in question.  You can only do this on one power, from one stone, at a time.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 30, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius has a +3 total modifier on Psicraft and will attempt to determine what his stones do.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 30, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *"Aye, it has," The dwarf says. "There is little demand for the works of technology in a land filled with psionics."
> 
> "That'll be forty gold, please." *




"A shame that.  I hope you have better luck in your next venture."  Jansson replies as he passes the coins to the dwarf.

Jansson heads out of the shop into the street outside.  "Do you need any other equipment?" he asks Tori'shel.  "I think we'll be setting off after the piece of the Psionicle Shardorn found soon, as my friends don't seen to tarry in town long.  Best to get all the essentials before we start."


While going about the town, Jansson will also buy 20 more arrows.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 30, 2002)

*OoC:* Psicraft total +10, taking 10 to learn of the powers.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 31, 2002)

_Syld_
Taking 10 gives you a 20, which gives you the discipline and a vague description.

_Discharge Venom:_ Psychometabolism.  Your bite attacks produce a nasty poison.

_Condense Water:_ Psychokinesis.  You condense water in the air down into a small area.

-----

_Osius_
You got a 12 (9+3), and an 18 (15+3), so you cannot determine anything about the powers.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 31, 2002)

"We have a nasty little bugger here, fit for a yuan-ti, giving poison bite. The other seems more a utility power, condensating water. Might be good when going to a desert.
Hand me the stones Osius, I'll see what they're up to."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 31, 2002)

*Shopping and Identifying...*

_Jansson_


> *"Do you need any other equipment?"*




"No, I'm fine." Tori'shel says. "Other than those shots, I don't really need anything."

_20 Arrows - 1 gp_
You find yourself, once again, in a ranged weapon shop that bears a sign with a scratched-off name.

"Hello, again," An aged man says as you enter. "It's been awhile since I last saw you..."

"It will be one gold for those," He says, as he places a bundle of arrows on the counter.

-----

_Syld_
Assuming you take 10 for your Psicraft checks again...

_Wisdom of the Land_ - Clairsentience.  Gain some knowledge of the land that you stand upon.

_Photosynthesis_ - Psychometabolism.  Stand or rest within light of the sun to be rested and nourished.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 31, 2002)

"So, we have a information gatherer here, info on the surrounding land. Again, might be useful if we head to the desert.
The other's for people who like sun and don't like eating."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 1, 2003)

*Osius*

"Those sound like stones you'd want for desert travel. They'll come in handy, I'm sure."


----------



## dkoz (Jan 2, 2003)

_Desimus eats a small meal at the Ace and sits back and relaxes as the others talk about psionic gems and desert travel._

"Do we need any equipment as a group for this next trip? Shardorn you've been there, do you think we might need anything out of the ordinary?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Desimus_
> *"Do we need any equipment as a group for this next trip? Shardorn you've been there, do you think we might need anything out of the ordinary?" *




"No, we should not require anything out of the ordinary." Shardorn says. "It is primarily flatland, though the last few days of the trip will be through some hills."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 3, 2003)

*Osius*

"Unless we can sell these stones for some cash, I've little in the way of money and can't buy much worthwhile with what I've got. Barring that, I'm basically prepared to go.

"In fact, the sooner the better, in case we have to try to beat someone else to this artifact."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Shopping and Identifying...*



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *"Hello, again," An aged man says as you enter. "It's been awhile since I last saw you..."
> 
> "It will be one gold for those," He says, as he places a bundle of arrows on the counter.*




"Aye, I've been out of town for quite some time."  Jansson passes two gold coins over the counter.  "I'd like another twenty arrows, if you have them.  I've remembered that a friend of mine may need some more."

After leaving the shop, Jansson heads back to the _Ace_.  He passes the bundle of arrows to Animus when he next sees him.

"I'm starting to run a little short on gold myself, but since we're heading out soon, we should be alright.  The terrain sounds a little more accommodating than our last excursion, anyway."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Shopping and Identifying...*



> _Jansson_
> *"I'd like another twenty arrows, if you have them.  I've remembered that a friend of mine may need some more."*




The old man nods, and pulls out another bundle of arrows.  He sets it on the counter.

"You know..." He says as he places the arrows down, "you might have need of someone who can make things for you, while you're out on the road... no one knows when you'll need something fixed... I suggest that you head down the street, to a shop called _Ruth's_... she's a good smith, and not just that, she's a good sight handy with a blade..."

He then wanders off, vaguely checking items hanging on the wall as he passes them.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 4, 2003)

"We are going to need a transportation. We should pool our resources to get a good one.
Speaking of resources, we have accumulated a nice collection of power stones, we could probably get a nice fortune out of those that we aren't going to need or nobody wants to master."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 4, 2003)

"A sound idea indeed.  Thank you, my friend."  Jansson relays the shop keeper's idea to the rest of the party on his return to the _Ace_.

"As far as transportation goes, couldn't we persuade the Council to lend us a few horses?  We are working for them, after all."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 5, 2003)

"I think that the horses we used to get here are still stabled near the gate." Shardorn says. "We could continue to use those.  Thomas should be able to tell us where they are."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 5, 2003)

*Osius*

"Syld has the right of it, let's get rid of these stones unless we plan on using them and split up the gold. That way we can get some stuff we really need," Osius says greedily.

"Thanks, Shardorn, I'd forgotten about Thomas watching the horses. That'll beat walking."


----------



## dkoz (Jan 6, 2003)

"It would be good to see my horse again.  Although, I could use the rest we should leave as soon as possible.  Should we go check out this Ruth character?"


----------



## Jarval (Jan 6, 2003)

"To be honest, most of those stones sound quite handy.  But what sort of thing are you wanting to buy?" Jansson asks Osius.

"I'll go along with you, Desimus, if you're heading along to Ruth's.  From what I've heard, she's a good smith, and a fair hand with a sword."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 7, 2003)

"Well, Jansson, it depends on how much we get. I've heard a lot about _Third Eyes_ and _Crystal Masks_. I've heard they're pretty cheap and really useful.

"We also seem low on healing potential, so getting some more crawling tattoos could save us out in the wilderness."

 Speaking of which, Osius has enough to buy a crawling tattoo of LBA, so he's on the lookout for a crawling tattoo of Biocurrent.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 7, 2003)

SYld yawns.
"I think I'll hit the bed. If somebody goes and buys the party some rations, I'll contribute in the morning."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 8, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *"To be honest, most of those stones sound quite handy.  But what sort of thing are you wanting to buy?" Jansson asks Osius.
> 
> "I'll go along with you, Desimus, if you're heading along to Ruth's.  From what I've heard, she's a good smith, and a fair hand with a sword." *




"Trustworth, intelligent, spirited... but what makes him act the way he does? He's far too kind, and his personal strength seems far greater than the little ones I know... he is audaciously bold... intriguing enough...."



			
				dkoz said:
			
		

> *"It would be good to see my horse again.  Although, I could use the rest we should leave as soon as possible.  Should we go check out this Ruth character?" *




"This one is loyal, but not very strong in thought. Pondering myself in his eyes, I wonder what his motivation is. What could guise this individual to push himself forward towards such inane goals? He's a victim of something, whether it is delusions or heroics..."



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *"Well, Jansson, it depends on how much we get. I've heard a lot about Third Eyes and Crystal Masks. I've heard they're pretty cheap and really useful.
> 
> "We also seem low on healing potential, so getting some more crawling tattoos could save us out in the wilderness."
> *



"There's something... mal-adjusted about that individual. It's almost as if he's controlled by some outside influence, concerned with petty things like the psionicle and his taste for more tools. Pendance be his whim, but I most certainly don't trust him..."



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> *SYld yawns.
> "I think I'll hit the bed. If somebody goes and buys the party some rations, I'll contribute in the morning." *




"And this one is wiser than his powers would have you believe... strong in heart and mind, but his detriment appears to be his lack of dominance. If one was to lead us into this mess, I would choose him. The halfling is a good person, but he is a die-hard heroic one. The others are less vibrant of experience. But this one, despite his position would not demonstrate any strength, for fear of driving his friends away... perplexion, and question..."

IC thoughts, that's about it...


----------



## Jarval (Jan 8, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *"Well, Jansson, it depends on how much we get. I've heard a lot about Third Eyes and Crystal Masks. I've heard they're pretty cheap and really useful.
> 
> "We also seem low on healing potential, so getting some more crawling tattoos could save us out in the wilderness."*




Jansson shrugs.  "Perhaps some more healing could be useful, although don't forget we have Shardorn.  She's a healer of some skill.  As for these _Third Eyes_ and _Crystal Masks_, I know little of their powers.  My schooling in the psionic arts is a little patchy in places.  Do whatever you feel is wise, friend Osius."

Jansson turns to Animus.  "You want to come along with me and Desimus to see this Ruth?"


OOC: Nice insight into Animus' mind.  We've got quite an interesting party


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 8, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Jansson shrugs.  "Perhaps some more healing could be useful, although don't forget we have Shardorn.  She's a healer of some skill.  As for these Third Eyes and Crystal Masks, I know little of their powers.  My schooling in the psionic arts is a little patchy in places.  Do whatever you feel is wise, friend Osius."
> 
> ...



Using Missive:
"I will follow, from the shadows."

Animus will attempt to use his tumbling skills and little bit a' hide/move silently, to keep pace with the group in the least obtrussive manner, possibly doing the rooftop to roof-top travel if it's reasonably possible in this city (don't really have an accurate enough picture on the subject). Adjusting to the night's shade and it's comforting cool.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 8, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *...possibly doing the rooftop to roof-top travel if it's reasonably possible in this city (don't really have an accurate enough picture on the subject).*




*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


The buildings are all quite close, and crammed together.  Most buildings are two or three stories tall, and thinner than normal buildings.  It will be quite easy to traverse over the rooftops, assuming that one can get on them.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 8, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Then Animus will attempt to get up by some means, maybe out of the _Ace_'s window on an upper floor or some such.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 8, 2003)

*Osius*

Since no one seems interested in selling the crystals, Osius will take his psicrystal out for an extended meditation. Perhaps here he can gain insight. The room seems a nice quiet place, but instead he will opt for the common area of the Four Aces.


----------



## dkoz (Jan 8, 2003)

_As Desimus is walking toward Ruth's with Jansson he speaks with a concerned whisper._

"Jansson, I wanted to speak with you about Jirlai."

_His expression becomes a  mix of determination and concern._

"He has heard our plans and knows where we will be going, and that worries me deeply.  I know we will run into him again and that event will not be peaceful.  He spared your life in the caverns and you spared his in the jungle, any debt between you is paid. Please, keep that in mind the next time you two meet.  I know his type and he is set in his ways and ... beliefs.  He will stop at nothing to obtain the destruction of psionics and in his folly he will destroy the balance of all."

_Desimus pauses and his face grows cold._

"If he crosses us again know this, either he or I will fall.  I will not suffer him tarnishing the magic that I love with his own intentions. I will not allow him to destroy the balance of the powers that the Psiconicle will assure."

_He looks toward Jansson, attempting to measure his response._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 9, 2003)

*Ruth the Smith*

After a short walk and a few wrong turns, you come across a small shop bearing a simple sign in the window, written in simple script: _Ruth's Smithy_.

The door is unlocked, and opens easily.  Inside, a small, cramped space is revealed.

Armor and weapons, of all makes, line the walls - some in better condition than others.  A thing counter runs along the back wall, and a closed door  hangs in a doorway leading to the rear of the building.

A young man, who had been leaning upon the counter when you entered, quickly stands up straight. "Um..." He says. "Can I, um, help you?"


----------



## Jarval (Jan 9, 2003)

dkoz said:
			
		

> *"If he crosses us again know this, either he or I will fall.  I will not suffer him tarnishing the magic that I love with his own intentions. I will not allow him to destroy the balance of the powers that the Psiconicle will assure."*




"I know.  If we cross with Jirlai again, I will fight against him alongside you.  He'd spared my life, so I had to give him the chance to redeem himself, but he rejected it."  Jansson's face turns grim.

"I too am worried by his knowledge of our destination.  We should expect trouble.  Still, at least we deprived him of his most potent weapon." he gestures at Desimus' new staff.

Jansson turns his attention to the man in the smithy.  "Is Ruth around?  The fletcher sent us here to speak with her."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Jansson_
> *"Is Ruth around?  The fletcher sent us here to speak with her." *




"Um, well, she's in the back, um, working on some... thing." He says with a little stuttering. "Um... do you want me to go back there and, um, get her?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 10, 2003)

Animus creeps up... using missive:

"Get Ruth, bring her here, we want to talk now."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 10, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *"Um, well, she's in the back, um, working on some... thing." He says with a little stuttering. "Um... do you want me to go back there and, um, get her?" *




"That'd be good, lad.  Thanks."  Jansson smiles reassuringly at the young human.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 10, 2003)

He nods quickly, and goes through the door.

A few moments later, a human woman comes out, her hair in slight disarray.  She is wiping her hands on a rag, which appears to be slightly damp.

"I'm Ruth," She says. "What can I do for you?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 11, 2003)

She lays down her hammer and the rag, tries to get her hair a bit back like it was supposed to have been this morning (like every morning) and puts up a smile.

Euhm, I'm sorry if I'm kinda in some kind of bad mood but the buisness has been slow and what work there is  has been hard on me. So how may I be of service to you good folk?


----------



## Jarval (Jan 11, 2003)

"We were sent here by the fletcher.  Our business is of something of a sensitive nature.  Is there somewhere we could discuss matters privately?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 11, 2003)

Her smiles fades away like a winter sun before a dark cloud. She regards you for a moment in silence.

Euhm.. I suppose... it's been a while since I've done some of the stuff I think you're supposing... but in the back we should be ok,. Follow me please. 

She lets you through a door to the back room where a three forges are burning red hot. She shuts the door behind you.

Eroll, would you mind the store and make sure we are not disturbed? Thanks.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 12, 2003)

Jansson follows the smith through to the back room, flinching at the sudden burst of heat.

"You may already know of our business, at least to some degree.  My companions and I seek to reunite the Psionicle, and use it to purge the ilthilid from the land.

"The fletcher gave us your name, and from what we've heard, you're a good smith and a fine hand with a blade.  We could use your skills on our quest.

"Do you wish to join us?  It'll be a dangerous trip, I'll not deny it, but we will give you recompense if you will add your blade to our group."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 13, 2003)

*Osius*

Having grown tired of waiting on his companions, Osius manifests _sustenance_ then walks into the streets of the city, hoping to catch a glimpse of the illithid threat he knows will be following them soon.

 untrained Gather information check, +0


----------



## dkoz (Jan 13, 2003)

_ Desimus stands quietly behind Jansson with a congenial smile on his face.  He carefully studies Ruth’s response._


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 15, 2003)

[Sorry m8tes, my roommate screwed up my internet connection but it's back now and I'm in business again My appologies for the delay. My bad./OOC]

A quest you say? A real quest! And you ask me to join you!  

She drops the rag she is holding and runs towards a wall in the back of the room which she opens through a hidden lever. A muffled voice comes from within the small wallroom.

Offcourse I'll join you! Wow! I've heard a bit about your escapades, mighty impressive indeed. And now you are asking me! Little Ruth! Haha!  

She appears again and throws down a bag on the table which she opens and browses through whatever is in it. You take a peek inside and see some gear, some of which you carry yourself. She then disappears into the room again only to appear a few second later with a large piece of cloth in her hand, several feet long. She unwraps it and from in the cloth appears a huge sword, a pink light softly radiating from it. She takes it in both hands and takes a few swings with it. Then steadies it and feels it, balancing it, regaining the touch with the huge piece of steel. 
Smiling she looks back up at you from the sword.

Well, it's been a while. But I hope I still got the touch. Ahhhh it's good to hold you again you piece of marvel.  

She takes her equipment and walks to the front of the shop again.

Well friend, I'm off for a while I suggest you just close the shop and find something that you can make a real living with... I'm off to find some adventure! Aint it great! Hah! Cya! 

She then walks back into the backroom and faces the two of you.

Business in this town is dying anyway so let's get on our way! Ahh free again, a real quest and the smell of adventure in the air. Well where are we off to? I mean I supposse we are going somewhere?


----------



## Jarval (Jan 15, 2003)

Slightly startled by Ruth's reaction, Jansson follows after the human.

"We do indeed have a goal, but return with us to the _Ace_.  The rest of our group is there, and we can discuss things."

Standing beside Desimus, he speaks quietly to the sorcerer.  "Is she quite sane do you think?  She seems less than... entirely balanced."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Osius*



> _Osius_
> *Having grown tired of waiting on his companions, Osius manifests sustenance then walks into the streets of the city, hoping to catch a glimpse of the illithid threat he knows will be following them soon.
> 
> untrained Gather information check, +0 *




You ask a few people on the streets if they know anything of illithid and their kin, but you don't find anything useful.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 16, 2003)

She wraps the sword again in its cloth and nods.

Ok, lets get on our way then!


----------



## Zhure (Jan 16, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius expands his search to the gate guards. While it's a low chance, the illithid might come through the gate. Hopefully one of the guards may have heard something.


----------



## dkoz (Jan 16, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *
> Standing beside Desimus, he speaks quietly to the sorcerer.  "Is she quite sane do you think?  She seems less than... entirely balanced." *





_Desimus is just as taken back by the strange smith's response._

_Speaking in a hushed voice to Jansson._
"Sane? I am not sure.  She is probably as sane as any adventuring type, but her enthusiasm is refreshing to see."

"Lets see what help she can offer."

_In a louder voice he says,_
"Off to the Ace then?"

_Desimus leaves the shop and starts walking to the Ace at a slow pace._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 17, 2003)

_Osius_
"I haven't heard anythin' about any mind flayers," Thomas says, when you ask if he's heard anything about an illithid thread. "Sorry.  Hope it wasn't anythin' too important..."

As the gate-guard speaks, you sense the presence of someone, located somewhere behind you.  Something that you think that sensed when you left the _Ace_, and perhaps once or twice since then...


----------



## Jarval (Jan 18, 2003)

Jansson follows after Desimus, pleased by the human's slow pace.

"A fine looking sword you have there." he comments to Ruth.  "Looks like good, solid craftsmanship."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 18, 2003)

Ruth looks back at him and smiles proudly.

Well thank you! I made it myself a long long time ago and a while it took indeed... I'd had an adventure or two myself.. well, no real adventurest but you know little ones. And a powerfull psion rewarded me for a thing I dod for him with infusing my blade with some of it's power. That's what has been giving it the glow, and besides I like pink. But I guess he just knew that kinda thing. He was a psion after all. Hmmm what was his name again.. euhm.... *ponder*..... "Ouchul'chec", yeah that was it. Strange fellow and I kinda helped him by accident but nevertheless. But are our plans, or don't we talk about that kinda stuff on the streets?


----------



## Zhure (Jan 18, 2003)

*Osius*

_Great,_ Osius thinks to himself,_ now I've picked up a shadow._

Thanking the gate guard for his help, Osius will walk back to the Ace as nonchalantly as possible.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 19, 2003)

_Jansson, Desimus_
You return to the _Ace_, and Shardorn greets you. "Who is this?" She asks, regarding Ruth. "I was not aware of this companion of yours..."

-----

_Osius_
Thomas nods to you, and returns to watching the fields outside of the city.

As you meander back to the _Ace_, a hand grabs your shoulder and pushes you against the wall in a particuarly shady area of the street.  A face, somewhat human-like, but perhaps too gaunt, presses close to yours.

"It would be wise to keep your head down, human," A harsh voice says, in a whisper. "Asking questions about the illithid, even in a populated place such as this, is quite unwise, and may draw... unwanted attention..."

"But of course, you already know of that... your quest for the Psionicle is well-known, even among those who pay little attention to such things... you are on a journey that will determine the fate of all those who hear the call of the mind... be cautious of who you trust..."

Then, as quickly as he appeared - as the voice was most definitely that of a male - the figure fades back into the shadow without a trace.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 19, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius stifles his anger at being handled and seethes back to the Ace, avoiding shadowed corners, with one hand on his weapon.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 19, 2003)

"This is Ruth.  She's a warrior of some skill."  Jansson replies to Shardorn.  "If Jirlai is going to come after us, I figured another blade could come in handy.  Ruth, this is Shardorn, a priest and healer of no little ability."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 19, 2003)

Ruth makes a small bow towards the little cleric.

Greetings Shardorn. I've been introduced but I hope if you are that great a healer that you shall accompany us on our quest. I have great respect for those who channel the divine powers and carry the favor of the gods with them. Those blessed one such as yourself have saved my lives quite a number of times before when my rash and euhmm enthusiastic side got the best of my and I kinda "rushed" into trouble.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 20, 2003)

Shardorn nods at Ruth. "While I am not a great healer, Rashida has provided me the gifts that she thinks are necessary for me to have.  I have no need of more."

"I will be accompanying this group on its journey to the library I have told them of.  After that, I do not know where my goddess will require me."

She then moves close to Jansson, and whispers in his ear. "Do you really think this is a good idea?  She doesn't seem... right, somehow..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 22, 2003)

As Ruth introduces herself to Shardorn, Osius appears in the inn's entranceway, looking slightly ruffled.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 22, 2003)

*Osius*

"Harrumph," Osius declares, brushing his clothes off as he enters. "I need to start wearing a great cloak so I can make a better entrance. And somebody should put a leash on the Githyanki in this town. Next one to manhandle me will be wearing his guts for garters.

"How is everyone?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 22, 2003)

Fine. *chuckle*  

Ruth steps up to Osius.

I don't believe we've met. Hi I'm Ruth and it seems your friends recruited me for this little escapade of yours. I hope I can be of service.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 22, 2003)

*Osius*

"A pleasure to meet you."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 22, 2003)

*Snore*
Syld sleeps happily in his bed-for-the-night.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 22, 2003)

"She a little... enthusiastic, I'll grant you, but I think she's trustworthy enough.  And as I said, another warrior can't hurt our chances should we run into Jirlai."

Jansson raises an eyebrow at Osius's ruffled entrance.  "What happened to you?  Get into a bar fight or something?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 22, 2003)

Well guys, I'm a tad tired after a days hard work. I'll go and find myself a room here and I'll hear more about where we're going in the morning. G'night to ya all and sweet dreams.

She picks up her stuff and heads for upstairs.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 23, 2003)

*Osius*

"I was jumped by a Githyanki, I think, because humans tend not to be quite that gaunt or smelly, who warned me that I was drawing unwanted attention."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Osius*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *"I was jumped by a Githyanki, I think, because humans tend not to be quite that gaunt or smelly, who warned me that I was drawing unwanted attention." *



"Osius, that's discontenting. Where did this occur,  how long ago?"


----------



## Zhure (Jan 23, 2003)

*Osius*

"Just a few minutes ago, near the gate."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 23, 2003)

Jansson looks surprised by Osius' eventful trip to the city gate.

"Just before we set off on our expedition to see the Yuan-ti, I was seeking information on the illithid.  I spoke with a githyanki who seemed to know much about both the illithid and the local chapter of the Slayers.  Perhaps you encountered the same man?"


*OOC:*  You can find the event in question here.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 23, 2003)

*Osius*

"It's certainly possible that it was the same Githyanki. Was yours rude?"


----------



## Jarval (Jan 23, 2003)

"I wouldn't say rude, just... disconcerting.  He seemed to know a lot about the illithid, perhaps he's a Slayer?"


----------



## Zhure (Jan 23, 2003)

*Osius*

"He could've been a slayer. He never said."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 23, 2003)

"Hmm, I think we should try to find out more about this shadow of yours.  But it can wait until tomorrow.  I need sleep, and I'll be glad to have a bed more comfortable than that carriage."

Unless delayed, Jansson heads up to his room, making sure to leave both his sword and Niko's pistol in easy reach.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 23, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius grumbles about the common area of the Aces for a few hours before going to sleep in his room.


----------



## dkoz (Jan 23, 2003)

_Desimus also heads to bed, hoping to get a good nights rest._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 24, 2003)

*Sweet dreams...*

The entire group eventually heads up to their rooms, either in small groups or individually.

_*6 hp regained* for those who lost some._

-----

The sun shines brightly through your windows.  No clouds obscure the shining orb, and the sky is a clear blue.

Upon arriving downstairs, the group finds that Tori'shel and Shardorn are sitting at a table, talking quietly over plates of breakfast, both untouched.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 24, 2003)

*Osius*

As is his habit, Osius meditates briefly, then manifests Sustenance.

After readying his simple gear once more, Osius goes downstairs to join in breakfast.

"Will we finally be leaving soon?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 24, 2003)

Shardorn shrugs. "Whenever you are ready, we can leave."

Tori'shel looks up at Osius. "Didn't you and Jansson say something about the githyanki from last night?  That he wanted to look into it, or something?"


----------



## Zhure (Jan 24, 2003)

*Osius*

"He might, I've no real desire to. I'd much rather be about our business."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 24, 2003)

(OOC: I had intentions of going back to the location of the mugging as soon as I was informed that it was recent. Supposing that such a thing happened, Animus would promptly go to see if the muggers were still around. He's spent most of his free time in this city gathering information, and he probably knows his way around quite well. He wouldn't be tracking, just searching the area around the muggin in hopes something was still around. And, if it wasn't, he'd be very upset and consider learning how to better track down his opposition. Oh, and GW, I'm sending you an email concerning Animus.)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 24, 2003)

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Creamsteak - I'll allow you to have done that.  Only because... Animus doesn't find a thing.  No trace of the mugger.  Nothing.  No one saw anything.  Apparently, the githyanki only interfered with Osius, and was spotted by no one else.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 24, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(That's good. I didn't want to eat game time, but I knew it wouldn't be right not to do it. Email sent.)

Animus returns to the Ace, disturbed. He seems to have been anxious when he jolted out, and he then quickly goes to have an unsettled nap. He dreams of something unpleasant, and hits his head on the bedstand when he falls out of bed during the night. When he finally wakes up, he reads a slip of paper to himself, and seems to carry himself down to breakfast without any problems.

He writes a letter for the party to read during a spare moment, asking when we are leaving.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 24, 2003)

Ok I'm ready to go. So ready if you guys are. 

Ruth drops her pack at the bottom of the stairs and flings her sword on her back.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 24, 2003)

Jansson wakes and meditates briefly, before heading down to breakfast.

"If you've no wish to investigate the matter, then we may as well head off.  An early start can't hurt."

Jansson checks through his gear, carefully packing it for the journey ahead.


----------



## dkoz (Jan 24, 2003)

_Desimus comes down the stairs with a well rested look and a smile on his face._

_Desimus says addressing everyone._
"Good morning. I just packed up my gear and I am ready to leave whenever you are."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 24, 2003)

Syld comes down the stairs with blurry eyes and yawningn.
"Morning Shardorn, morning oth... Who's the new gal?"


----------



## Zhure (Jan 25, 2003)

*Osius*

"Once the rest of you have finished breakfast, we should be going, I think."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 25, 2003)

Shardorn nods. "As you wish."

Tori'shel gets up. "I'll be upstairs, getting my devices together."

Shardorn then rummages through a pack near her chair, and pulls out a rough piece of parchment.  She spreads it out on the table, carefully unrolling it.

"Come, sit, before we go... I want to show you the area that we will be covering.  I managed to draw a rough map while I was going there, and I think that it would be wise for you to know the terrain before we go."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 25, 2003)

Oh another compagnion, Hi! I'm Ruth, smith and craftswoman and I can hold my own with a blade. Your friends recruited me yesterday, they seemed to think another hand on this quest of yours wasnt a bad thing. And well let's see that map!


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 25, 2003)

"Well, I'm Syld and as long as that sword of yours doesn't hit me, we _should_ be getting along just fine."
Syld then moves over to look at the map.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 25, 2003)

Shardorn points to a dot on the map. "That is Garanasseur." She then moves her hand about 5-10 inches southwest on the map. "And that is the library."

"Around the library," She makes a circling motion around the dot representing the library, "is hilly terrain.  For miles and miles around.  This is the path I took," She then makes roughly a straight line between the library and Garanasseur.

"As I said before, it's all flatland, except for the hills around the library.  It's starting to get warm, as well, and spring is almost here - which means mud.  That will hamper our travel as well."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 25, 2003)

"Short of slogging about in the mud, I think we've little choice. No carriages this time. I suggest we saddle up and get going."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 25, 2003)

"Too bad my constructs don't last really long, we could fly there."
Syld frown at the idea of walking in mud, not being one of the tallest people around.
"No matter, we should head out as soon as possible."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 25, 2003)

*To the library!...*

You gather your things and collect your horses from Thomas.

He raises the gate... and out you go.

You set out with a good pace, travelling for 3 days before the weather starts to change.  The ground starts to get slightly soggy - not enough to slow you down, but you have a feeling it will be soon.

Two more days, and it starts snowing lightly.  The ground dries up as the light snow drifts through the gray skies, and you can pick up speed once more - there isn't enough snow to hinder you.

Three days later, you are still travelling, Shardorn leading you in what is roughly a straight line going southwest from Garanasseur.  You have seen no signs of civilization or plantlife... until now.  You can see a forest rises up in the distance, roughly in the direction of the path you are taking, and each of you gets the distinct feeling you are being observed...

Shardorn rides up to the front of the group. "I don't remember seeing that when I went down to the library the first time.  We must have gone around it, somehow..." She then turns to face the group. "I've got an odd feeling about that place..."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 26, 2003)

*Osius*

"Assuming we're not lost -- no aspersion to you, Shardorn, just looking at options -- then we've little choice but to go through it."

Osius gets his morningstar out and tries his best to be vigilant.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 26, 2003)

Animus draws his blade,

"We're being watched... you think it's hostile?"

Towards Jannsen


----------



## dkoz (Jan 26, 2003)

_Desimus waves his hands over Rostrum and the bird disappears._








*OOC:*


 Casting invisibility on Rostrum.







"Check out that forest and be careful" _ he says to the now invisible bird._

_Speaking to the party._

"Give Rostrum a chance to scout the trees first.  He might be able to warn us if someone or something lays in wait"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 26, 2003)

Rostrum flies high overhead, invisible, searching through the trees for signs of something watching them...

The bird sees quick movement, and catches a few short glimpses of an overly large, black cat, that seems almost as large as a horse, that is running towards the center of the forest... other than that, however, Rostrum sees nothing unusual or out-of-place.


----------



## dkoz (Jan 26, 2003)

"It seems those trees are home to some _very_ large felines.  There was one large cat that is now moving further into the forest, possible heading toward the center. We should be on our guards if we enter."

_Desimus draws and loads his crossbow._


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 26, 2003)

_Moves up to the front of the colum then draws her bow and readies, remaining vigilant._


----------



## Zhure (Jan 26, 2003)

*Osius*

"Great. Giant cats. At least we have forewarning. Unless someone can fly us over...? If not, we're going to have to hoof it through."

Osius spurs his horse forward.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 26, 2003)

"Aye, I think this creature may not have our health in mind."  Jansson replies to Animus.

Drawing his sword, Jansson gently nudges his horse forwards.  Warm ash covers both the halfling and his horse as Jansson manifests _Animal Affinity_, taking on some of the strength of an ox.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 26, 2003)

Animus seems a bit concerned.

"Do you think it is alerting it's friends of us?"

To Desimus


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 27, 2003)

_Jansson - +4 to Str for Animal Affinity._

The line of horses slowly moves into the woods.

The forest is unusually dark, the tops of the trees not allowing much sunlight in.

The horses are slightly skittish, but continue moving on.


----------



## dkoz (Jan 27, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Animus seems a bit concerned.
> 
> "Do you think it is alerting it's friends of us?"
> 
> To Desimus *




"Possibly, but I do not know the ways of animals. Perhaps we just frightened it with our presence."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 27, 2003)

"I hate this place. I liked the 'Ti forest much better."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 27, 2003)

*Osius*

"You and me both; let's just hurry through here." Osius spurs his horse on faster. "I don't want to be stuck here after dark."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 28, 2003)

*Stranger in the Dark - and a Cat, too!*

The sun lowers in the sky, though it does not yet set.  Even so, the amount of light entering the forest through the trees lessens considerably, darkening everything.  Your ability to see is unaffected, however - there is still no need to break out torches or other light sources.

A small path leads through the forest, though it is not well-worn, and is overgrown with foliage.  The horses traverse the path with no problems, despite the dense plantlife.

Suddenly, you find yourselves in a clearing.  There was no previous warning of this - the roughly 50-foot circle of treeless ground came out of nowhere.  In it's center, a small goblin is seated, facing away from you.  Though you can hardly make him out in the darkness, you can see that his skin has a slightly blue tint - the same kind of skin tone that Syld has.

A panther is lying on the ground next to the goblin, though it rises as you approach.  It makes no threatening movements, though it does regard you with primitive interest.

"Greetings, travelers," The goblin says, not turning to face you. "What business do you have here?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 28, 2003)

"Is he a psion, mage, or something else?"

To Slyd


----------



## Zhure (Jan 28, 2003)

*Osius*

"We are merely passing through; we mean no harm to these woods or those who dwell within," Osius says, slowly and as unthreateningly as he can.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 28, 2003)

The goblin turns around and faces the speaker.

"That is good.  I guard these woods with Panthros from those who seek to abuse it or those in it.  If you bring no harm, no harm shall befall you."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 28, 2003)

Syld nods to Animus to acknowledge that he got the message. He then gets off his horse to get on even level with the other blue.
"Greetings, fellow blue. It isn't too often that I see members of our people. Mind if I stay for a little chat?"


----------



## Jarval (Jan 28, 2003)

Jansson dismounts and takes a position behind Syld.

"Can you tell us what lies beyond these woods?  And do you know if another has passed through these lands?"  Jansson quickly follows his question to the blue with a description of Jirlai.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 29, 2003)

Even as you begin conversing with the blue, the sun sinks even deeper into the sky.  The forest darkens considerably, though you can still barely see.

The trees seem to emanate evil, and you can't shake the feeling that there is something not quite right about this forest... though that might simply be because of the effect that the sun's setting is having on the appearance of the trees.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 29, 2003)

"What exists beyond these woods, I cannot tell you for it changes each night.  I do know you are in the safest part of the woods and should not get attacked here, by at least the Unseelie.  The Unseelie rule most of these woods, even going so far as to relocate it each night and all within to a different place.  The person you describe has not been seen by me, but that is not surprising if he left prior to this forest ending up here."

ooc: Sorry if any of this clashes with my earlier statement, GW came up with a history mid-stream.


----------



## dkoz (Jan 29, 2003)

_At the mention of the wood changing locations Desimus gets agitated._

"What?! If these woods are relocated by some magic every night we must leave now! We do not want to get transported further away from our goal."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 29, 2003)

I concur, we should get moving, NOW. But I suggest we lower our weapons, the unseelie are powerfull creatures and we do not want to arrouse their anger but threatening their woods with swords, axes and other might we  carry so showingly around...

Goblin, could you guide us out of this forest the through the quickest way possible? We would be in your debt if you would lend us use of your skills.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 29, 2003)

"The woods just change locations, they themselves rarely change.  I'll guide you out of here as best I can.  Do note that it is getting dark so the unseelie will be getting restless.  Be ready for battle...just don't look like it."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 29, 2003)

"My name is Jansson."  Jansson introduces himself to the blue.  "Could I know your name?"

Losening his sword in its scabbard, Jansson remounts.  "To the best of my knowledge, the fey are highly magical creatures.  I'm not sure how well psionics or technology will work in these woods."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 29, 2003)

"Well, then get us from here as quickly as possible. We've no time to get embroiled in another fight."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 30, 2003)

Shardorn looks around at the trees. "This would explain why I didn't recognize this forest... and I think that your decision to continue on is a wise one."

Tori'shel, however, shakes her head as the cleric speaks. "No, no... think about this for a minute.  If the forest moves at night - we don't have to!  If it moves in the right direction, we might be able to cut days off of the amount of time we'll be travelling, depending upon how far and how fast it goes."

Shardorn looks at the technologist with a look of annoyance with traces of contempt, but she says nothing.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 30, 2003)

"I agree with Torishel about this."

To Zhure, then Jansson.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 30, 2003)

To Jansson, "I go by the name Narok."

to Shardorn, "You take your chances riding with the forest, though if you choose to do so you may stay here.  So what brings you to this forest, if I may ask?"


----------



## Zhure (Jan 30, 2003)

*Osius*

"... and who's to say we won't wind up half a world away? If Shardorn never rode the forest before, then she got to our target site fairly easily unfettered by these haunted woods. We'd do well to do the same, unless this _blue_ knows where we would come out after we stay here when it moves."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 30, 2003)

"The chances of arriving closer than we are currently are pretty slim."
Syld turns to address the new blue.
"Mind if I ask what Force, if any, you follow?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 30, 2003)

Guiding her horse Ruth seizes the brittle tightly and turns to the group.

Night is falling, if we are gonna get out of here. We gotta do it fast so let us decide, little details can come later. I for one am not planning to find myself half around the plane.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 31, 2003)

Shardorn looks at the blue. "I'm not entirely certain if I'm at liberty to say," She says. "I think that it would be better if one of my companions were to share that information with you, if they saw fit..."

Meanwhile, the sky darkens, and the sun sets completely.  The last few rays of the sun's light illuminate the area, then fade - and the light of the sun is replaced, albeit slowly, by the dozens of stars.  The constellation of Quellos, the Arch, is almost directly overhead.  The two moons, one full and one half-moon, are just coming over the horizon opposite the one where the sun set.

However, the light of the moons and the stars are not enough to provide light for sight.  Darkness has fallen.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 31, 2003)

"Force?  What do you speak of?  If you mean nature, yes I follow it.  I also follow the druid council, as I am one.  They told me to go explore the world.  I am, however, getting tired of fighting the unseelie, so I think its about time I took my leave of these woods.  As night has fallen, the unseelie are on the move.  I think we should probably stay here the night.  I will guide you out in the morning."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 31, 2003)

*Osius*

"Hopefully leading us out won't lead us to being far from our destination. If these Unseelie are that bad, then let's make a cold camp and try to hide out one night."

Osius starts looking for shelter.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 31, 2003)

Indeed, knowing faerie, it would be wise not to touch the trees or make a fire at all. Man.. anything that *could* be a threat to their forests drives these things into a frenzy! And what about you Blue? A druid? What is that.. I have heard mere stories but I have no idea what you might be... and what your powers might include but I see they should be expected to be formidable if you can befriend such a imposing creature. *points at the feline*


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 31, 2003)

Syld smiles warmly.
"A druid... I was speaking of the three competing Forces: Magic, Psionics and Technology, but it seems you've decided to stay away from them."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 31, 2003)

Jansson shifts around nervously, peering into the dark woodland around the party.

"If we're camping here tonight, I'd suggest we have two of us on guard at any time.  That way, should one fall under the influence of the fey, the other will be able to alert the sleepers."

"As far as light goes, I have a torch that burns with no heat.  Should we use that, or do you think no light would be wiser?"  Jansson asks Narok.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 31, 2003)

I think we shouldn't use light until we are attacked. It will attrackt foes and predators like a beacon. But when we are in combat anyway, we might as well make it ourselves easy with a light source. But I suggest we try and hang low. I'll keep first watch, anyone with me?


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 31, 2003)

"Yes, Panthros is my friend and companion.  As to what I do, I guide nature and nature guides me.  I can tend to wounds and manipulate elements.  I can also call animals to aid us.  Some higher members of my order can become animals but I cannot at this time do that."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 31, 2003)

"We should have one person with nighteyes in each watch. I'll volunteer for the first one."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 31, 2003)

"Good idea Syld.  I'll take second watch, with someone who has darkvision."  Jansson starts to unpack his bedroll and set up camp for the night.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 1, 2003)

The group slowly and quietly unpacks their gear, and prepares a watch for the night.

How long are your watches going to be?

First watch: Syld, Ruth
Second watch: Jansson, ?


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 1, 2003)

"I'll stay a watch with whomever is up to greet the dawn."

Narok will then go curl up next to the panther and sleep, knowing the panther will wake up if anyone comes nearby.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 1, 2003)

[OOC: 3 hours a watch? 3 watches should get us through the worst of the night. /OOC]


----------



## Zhure (Feb 1, 2003)

*Osius*

"I'll take a shift on third."

Osius goes to sleep as quickly as possible.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 1, 2003)

I'll fill out whatever 'slot' is most empty.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 1, 2003)

*Forest... Friends?*

*First watch* - Syld, Ruth
*Second watch* - Jansson, Animus
*Third watch* - Narok, Osius

You settle down and sleep, Syld and Ruth keeping the first watch.  Nothing unusual occurs during their watch - though the almost complete silence of the forest is certainly unnerving.

3 hours pass... Syld and Ruth are replaced by Jansson and Animus.

Only a few minutes after their watch begins, a small creature wanders into the area of the campsite.  The two moons are almost directly overhead, and provide enough illumination that you can make a rough guess as to what the creature is...

It is a squirrel.  It seems to be slightly larger than any squirrel you've seen before, and it's eyes catch the light in an eerie way.  You can hear it chitter, like a normal squirrel - but the sound is deeper and not as fast.  It's paws seem to have claws, and they don't look very friendly.

It regards Jansson and Animus in turn, though it makes few other movements.  It doesn't move from it's spot, however.  It seems to be waiting for something.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 3, 2003)

"Do you think it is an evil squirrel? Very odd...."

To Jannsen.

(Honestly, GW, this is creepy. You have no idea how many times I've encountered the same ravenous evil squirrel when I play with a particular player, who was obsessed with finding an actual evil squirrel...)


----------



## Jarval (Feb 3, 2003)

"I'm not sure.  I've encountered larger, more hostile, version of some creatures on my travels, but the idea of a dire squirrel seems strange to me."  Jansson warily watches the creature, making sure not to make any hostile moves.

"Wake up Narok, Animus.  He might be able to better understand this creature.  Then awake the others, but make sure they don't make any noise.  I don't want to alarm or upset the squirrel."


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 4, 2003)

"What?  Oh hello there little one."

ooc: Animal empathy check followed by speak with animals.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 4, 2003)

Who said the squirrel was evil?... 

The squirrel's eyes flash red eerily, and it makes no response at your attempt to coax it to become more friendly, Narok.

When you complete your spell, you can understand the unusually deep chittering that the squirrel is making...

"Consume..."

The chittering is joined, roughly a half-dozen times, from around the camp in various locations.  They are all saying the same thing, though not in sync with one another.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 4, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius sleeps on obliviously.


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 4, 2003)

"So much for resting peacefully.  We're in trouble.  It seems the unseelie have figured out how to penetrate this grove.  The squirrels are saying 'consume'."


----------



## Zhure (Feb 4, 2003)

Osius wakens at the gruff words of the Druid. "Gah. Squirrels. At least it wasn't cats. Should we make a break for it?"

Osius begins gathering his things.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 4, 2003)

ZzZzzZzzzzz


----------



## Zhure (Feb 4, 2003)

*Osius*

... and nudging his sleeping companions awake.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 4, 2003)

Huh what's going on? It's still dark..


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 4, 2003)

"I don't see the problem. Let's just be nice now."

Directed at Ruth.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 4, 2003)

Euhm yeah, but what's the fuss. Are we being attacked or something? Did the guards spot anything? 

Grabs sword and shield and gazes around looking for danger.


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 4, 2003)

"Unless you feel like being eaten by lots and lots of squirrels, you should probably get moving quickly.  And before you start laughing at me, how many squirrels have red glowing eyes?  None of them...that are natural anyway."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 4, 2003)

Jansson moves over to any of the party who are still sleeping and wakes them up.  After awaking everybody, and alerting them to the squirrels, he manifests _Chrysalis_ on himself.


----------



## dkoz (Feb 4, 2003)

_ Desimus wakes and gathers his gear._

"I don't like the looks of that thing one bit. I say we make a run for the edge of the forest."

_ As he is talking he saddles his horse and gets ready to leave quickly._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 5, 2003)

The squirrel watches Jansson, as he makes his rounds around the camp, awakening the others.  It makes no other movements, however, but is chittering the entire time.

But when Desimus mounts his horse, the squirrel abruptly stops making noise.  As though it is a signal, the other squirrels emerge from the forest, and form a loose ring around the group.

Then, suddenly, without any further provocation, they leap upon you...

-----

Initiatives and actions, please.  

Jansson, Narok, Animus, Desimus, and Osius, and Ruth, all have one squirrel that just leapt at them.  There are no other squirrels.


----------



## dkoz (Feb 5, 2003)

[Init: 13 + 2 = 15]

_On his action Desimus drops from the horse and cast invisibility on himself._

“Watch out!” he yells.


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 5, 2003)

[Init: 6 + 2 = 8]

Narok and Panthros attack the squirrel at jumped at Narok.

[Attack: +3, 1d6 dam]


----------



## Jarval (Feb 5, 2003)

*Jansson: Initiative: 10, AC: 20, HP: 34/34, PP 7/8, Chrysalis DR 2/-*

Initiative: 3 + 7 = 10

Throwing his _Everburning torch_ to the ground, Jansson draws his sword and slashes at the closest squirrel.

"Stay alert!  There may be more we haven't spotted yet."

Attack: Masterwork short sword (+8 to hit, 1d6+2 dmg)


----------



## Zhure (Feb 5, 2003)

Initiative 13 rolled + 2 Dex = 15 

_Osius will manifest Vigor for +12 hit points if he goes before the squirrel-beasts. If he goes after them, he will step back five feet and manifest stomp, trying to get as many in the area of effect as possible. As an MEA he will ready his morningstar._

"Ack! Woodland fiends!"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 5, 2003)

[Init: 19+2 = 21]

Ruth draws her sword plus shield and charges the first little bugger, pink light dancing across her face as her sword glows brightly covering her surroundings in a pink gloom.

[Attack: Psionic Flamberge +1, +11 (9 +2 from charge) to hit, 2d6 +6 18-20 x2; AC 21 (23 -2 from charge) -- Combat reflexes and Quickdraw]


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 5, 2003)

Not really the most awake, Syld gets up letting intuition instead of rationale lead himself.
"Stay together, don't let them separate us from eachother!"
Syld pulls the moss agate power stone that they recovered from the 'Kreen tunnels and awakens the latent _cone of sound_ in it, aiming for the biggest concentration of squirrels.

*Init:* 22 (roll 20)


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 6, 2003)

Initiative: 6

Animus doesn't really understand his friends reactions. He holds up his guard and watches them scramble around at first.

(Full defense, once my initiative comes up.)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 7, 2003)

*Woodland Fiends, Round 1*

*Initiatives*
Syld - 22
Ruth - 21
Shardorn - 20
Desimus - 15
Squirrels - 14
Osius - 13
Jansson - 10
Narok, Panthros, _and_ Tori'shel - 8
Animus - 6

Syld aims the _cone of sound_ from the stone as best as he can - but he can't hit any of the squirrels on anyone else without hurting them, as well.  He manages only to get his own squirrel in range...

_The squirrel fails it's saving throw.  *Squirrel 1 is dead*._


Ruth, meanwhile, charges the squirrel that just leapt at her...

_She gets a 13, which misses._


Shardorn rises quickly as the assault begins. "Yell if you need healing!" She calls out.


Desimus drops off of his horse, and disappears from view.


The squirrels, having landed near their targets, start gnawing upon those they are near with their razor-sharp teeth.

Ruth, Narok, and Animus are all hit.

_Ruth takes *2 points*.

Narok takes *3 points*

Animus takes *3 points*._

At the same time, two more squirrels leap forth from the trees, and land near Shardorn and Tori'shel.


Osius backs off a little, and manifests _stomp_... he manages to get two squirrels - his own and Shardorn's - in his area of effect...

_...but both save._


Jansson wastes no time, and slashes at the squirrel that leapt at him...

_He gets a 21, which hits!  He deals *5 damage* to *Squirrel 2*._


Narok and his panther both strike out at the squirrel that is attacking the druid.

_Narok gets a 10, which misses._

Panthros then takes a bite at the squirrel...

_Panthros gets a 16, which misses._

Meanwhile, Tori'shel pulls out her pistol and shoots the squirrel that just jumped out of the trees at her...

_She gets a 16, which misses._

As she fires, the squirrel takes the moment of opportunity to lash out at the technologist with its claws...

_A natural 1 - the squirrel fumbles the AoO!_

Instead of clawing Tori'shel, the squirrel instead somehow manages to get it's tail caught in it's claws, and trips over itself.


Animus is defending himself from his squirrel.

-----

End of round 2.

(all numbers indicate which squirrel, not how many)
*Dead*
1 (Syld)

*Wounded*
2 (5 damage, Jansson)

*Alive*
3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 7, 2003)

(Oh, this is too much. I'm rolling with this...)

Animus, still confused, but rather disturbed, will maintain his full defense (of course) until his action. During his action, he will GRAPPLE the squirrel near him, and attempt to subdue the creature. Figuring, 'hey, it's on me, stupid little thing should be easy to grab hold of, and this way I don't kill the thing.'


----------



## Jarval (Feb 7, 2003)

*Jansson: Initiative: 10, AC: 20, HP: 34/34, PP 7/8, Chrysalis DR 2/-*

_Hmm, tough little blighters._  Jansson thinks as he swings again at the squirrel.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 7, 2003)

_Doing Chop Chop Swing Splat again_


----------



## Zhure (Feb 7, 2003)

*Osius*

"Well, that didn't work so well..."
Osius steps back another few feet, and readies an action to strike any that approach him. 

+5 to hit, 1d8+4 damage


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 7, 2003)

Narok swings at the squirrel again while the panther attempts to make dinner.

[Attack: +3, 1d6 dam]


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 7, 2003)

Syld manifests _AC I_ to help anybody who looks to be needing it the most (extra attacks).


----------



## dkoz (Feb 9, 2003)

_Desimus moves into a new position and casts burning hands on as many of the little critters as he can._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 9, 2003)

*Woodland Fiends, Round 2*

*Initiatives*
Syld - 22
Ruth - 21
Shardorn - 20
Desimus - 15
Squirrels - 14
Osius - 13
Jansson - 10
Narok, Panthros, _and_ Tori'shel - 8
Animus - 6

Syld begins manifesting...


Ruth attempts to hit her squirrel...

_She gets a 25, which hits!  She deals *14 points* to *Squirrel 3*._

The squirrel drops and begins bleeding profusely, a large gaping wound in its side.


Shardorn rushes over to Animus and begins casting...

_Cure Light Wounds.  *Animus* gets *3 points back*._


Desimus manages to get two squirrels in range, thanks to Shardorn moving out of the way...

_Squirrel 4 saves.  Squirrel 5 does not._

_*Squirrel 4* takes *5 points*.  *Squirrel 5 is dead*._


Six squirrels remain, and they aren't relenting in their attack...

Jansson's and Tori'shel's squirrels hit them.

_*Jansson* takes *3 points*.

*Tori'shel* takes *3 points*._


Osius bashes the squirrel that just attacked him...

_He gets a 14, which misses._

...but it quickly dodges out of the way.


Jansson takes another swing at his squirrel...

_He gets an 18, which hits!  He deals *7 points* to *Squirrel 2*._

_*Squirrel 2 is dead*._


Narok and Panthros take turns at swiping at their squirrel...

_Narok gets a 6, which misses._

_Panthros gets a 10, which misses._

Meanwhile, Tori'shel shoots at her squirrel once again...

_She gets a natural 20, which is a threat!  She then gets a 15, which misses.  She deals *3 damage* to *Squirrel 6*._

The squirrel leaps at her as she fires at it...

_It gets a 13, which misses._


Animus, who had been defending himself from the vicious attacks of his squirrel, suddenly attempts to grapple with it...

The squirrel gets an attack in before Animus grabs it...

_Squirrel gets a 22, which hits!  It deals *3 damage* to *Animus*._

...and with his hand bitten suddenly and viciously, Animus pulls back, his grapple having failed.

-----

End of round 2.

(all numbers indicate which squirrel, not how many)
*Dead*
1 (Syld)
2 (Jansson)
3 (Ruth)
5 (Shardorn)

*Wounded*
4 (5 damage, Desimus)
6 (3 damage, Tori'shel)

*Alive*
7, 8, 9

*Damaged Party Members (damage taken)*
Jansson - 3
Animus - 3
Tori'shel - 3
Narok - 3
Ruth - 2


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 9, 2003)

Animus just keeps on trying to grapple the little thing.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 9, 2003)

After having the construct form, Syld takes total defense.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 9, 2003)

I'm charging Animus his squirrel.

Damn, gotta lend a hand! -- Animus! Hang on! I'm comming! 

_Charges_


----------



## Jarval (Feb 9, 2003)

*Jansson: Initiative: 10, AC: 20, HP: 31/34, PP 7/8, Chrysalis DR 2/-*

Jansson looks startled by the squirrel's teeth having managed to punch through the protection offered by his _chrysalis_.  After disposing of the creature he was fighting, Jansson quickly moves to a flanking position with Osius, hoping to strike down the fey beast.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 9, 2003)

*Osius*

"Thanks, Jannson!" Osius swings again, trying to distract it from Jannson's more threatening weapon.


----------



## dkoz (Feb 9, 2003)

_Desimus jumps back five feet from any creature and casts burning hands again._


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 9, 2003)

Narok, seeing his luck improve last time with at least fending off the killer squirrel tries again and hopes he hits this time.

[Attack: +3, 1d6 dam]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 11, 2003)

*Woodland Fiends, Round 3*

*Initiatives*
Syld - 22
Ruth - 21
Shardorn - 20
Syld's AC - 19
Desimus - 15
Squirrels - 14
Osius - 13
Jansson - 10
Narok, Panthros, _and_ Tori'shel - 8
Animus - 6

Syld finishes manifesting, and an astral construct comes into being.  Once down, Syld begins defending himself, carefully fending off the squirrel...


Ruth, having finished with her own squirrel, charges at the one that Animus is attempting to grapple with...

_She gets a 24, which hits!  She deals *14 points* to *Squirrel 7*.  

*Squirrel 7 is dead*._

As Ruth plows through the squirrel, she neatly cleaves it in half.


Shardorn, seeing that Ruth is now in the neighborhood, reaches out and heals her...

_Cure Light Wounds.  *Ruth* gets *2 points back*._


Syld's AC heads for the nearest squirrel, which is Osius'...

_It gets an 18, which hits.  It deals *4 points* to *Squirrel 8*.

It then gets a 12, which misses._


With all the running around of the group, Desimus can only get at one squirrel, which is Tori'shel's...

_*Squirrel 6* fails it's saving throw, and takes *7 damage*._

_*Squirrel 6 is dead*._


Three squirrels are left standing, and though they are now heavily outnumbered, they continue to press their attack - and start frothing at the mouth...

_Desimus and Narok are hit._

_*Desimus* takes *2 damage*._

_*Narok* takes *3 damage*._


Osius takes a whack the squirrel that just attempted to bite him...

_He gets an 18, which hits!  He deals *6 damage* to *Squirrel 8*._

_*Squirrel 8 is dead*._

...and now there is a pile of broken bones where the squirrel once was.


Jansson, having leapt to the aid of Osius, sees that Narok and his panther are in need of assistance...

_He gets a 15, which misses._


Narok and Panthros take turns at swiping at their squirrel...

_Narok gets a 5, which misses._

_Panthros gets an 8, which misses._

Meanwhile, Tori'shel finds that her squirrel has been scorched by Desimus, so returns the favor by blasting his squirrel with her gun...

_She gets a 24, which hits!  She deals *4 points* to *Squirrel 4*.

*Squirrel 4 is dead*._ 


Animus, finding his last squirrel opponent cleaved in half by Ruth's blade, leaps upon the last surviving squirrel and starts grappling with it...

The squirrel gets an attack in before Animus grabs it...

_The squirrel gets a 16, which hits!  It deals *4 damage* to *Animus*._

...and with his hand bitten again, Animus once more falls back from his attempt to grab the little rodent.

-----

End of round 3.

(all numbers indicate which squirrel, not how many)
*Dead*
1 (Syld)
2 (Jansson)
3 (Ruth)
4 (Desimus)
5 (Shardorn)
6 (Tori'shel)
7 (Animus)
8 (Osius)

*Wounded*
n/a

*Alive*
9

*Damaged Party Members (damage taken)*
Jansson - *3*
Animus - *7*
Tori'shel - *3*
Narok - *6*
Desimus - *2*


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 11, 2003)

Keep your little %£%$ of my compagnion here you little rodent. 

_Charge_


----------



## Zhure (Feb 11, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius, seeing the final rodent will be surrounded, falls back and makes sure no one else is sneaking upon the group.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 11, 2003)

"Hey watch it you maniac, I didn't want to hurt it!"

to Ruth.

That's my round.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 11, 2003)

It was most certainly wanting to hurt you! 

_drops sword and shield and joins inthe grappling attempt..._


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 11, 2003)

Narok falls back letting the people that are effective in battle attack the rodent.

(to the squirrel - since speak with animals should still be up) "Surrender or be destroyed!"


----------



## Jarval (Feb 11, 2003)

Jansson moves around to behind the squirrel, ready to attack should Narok's attempts at diplomacy fail.


----------



## dkoz (Feb 12, 2003)

_Desimus draws and loads his crossbow, watching the forest beyond the clearing._


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 12, 2003)

Syld yawns.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 13, 2003)

> Syld yawns.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 13, 2003)

*Round 4*

Syld yawns.  It is quite an impressive yawn, for such a small person... but then again, it is the middle of the night, so for Syld to be tired makes some amount of sense...


Ruth attempts to grapple the squirrel.  The squirrel bites at her as she makes the attempt...

_It gets a 20, which misses._

Ruth grabs wildly for the squirrel...

_She gets a 10, which misses._

...and she grabs a handful of dirt rather than the squirrel.


Shardorn stands around, waiting for the group to capture the squirrel...


Syld's AC stands back, not interfering with the grappling attempts.  It almost seems to be mimicking Syld's actions, yawning slightly...


Desimus watches the forest beyond the clearing, waiting for any new threats to appear that he can shoot with his crossbow...


The squirrel bites at Ruth, who just tried to touch it...

_It gets an 11, which misses._


Osius joins Desimus in watching around the camp, but finds nothing... all is quiet in the woods around the camp.


Jansson moves around behind the squirrel, preparing to strike it with his blade...


Narok tries to communicate with the squirrel. "I will not give in!" It proclaims loudly.

Tori'shel watches the boundaries of the camp, her finger on the trigger of her gun...


Animus tries to grapple the squirrel...

_He gets a 20, which hits!_

He succeeds at the grapple attempt.  Animus is now holding the squirrel, tightly, in both hands, keeping it's mouth closed with his thumbs and barely managing to keep it's sharp claws from raking his hands.

-----

End of combat.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 13, 2003)

Not wanting to lose his focus, Animus will not send a message. He is simply happy that he didn't have to kill the thing. He wonders abit about the afformentioned predators, what they are, and what power they have over these animals.

Action: The little biting pest is going in a closed sack sufficient to hold it, and tied by the cumulative effort of Animus and someone else, if they have use rope, then I figure they'd offer. So, Animus does Aid another.

Once this is successful, Animus looks over the group to see if they are still anxious to rest some more, as it's still his watch, or if they are really all about leaving. He ponders what he's going to have to do with the animal after the sun rises...

[OOC You know, GW, I have been considering putting off my first level in Soul Knife for 6th level, and taking a single level in ranger next instead, since my character is definitely the type that would Track, Listen, Search, Spot, Use Rope now, and have an animal companion. What do you think, would you OK multi-classing a single level in this manner? It actually has flow within the game now.[/OOC]


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 13, 2003)

"I wish they would stop sending slaves and come themselves."

_Narok gives off a heavy sigh_

"Want to leave now or wait until sun-up?"


----------



## Zhure (Feb 13, 2003)

*Osius*

"Depends. Why do 'they' keep 'sending slaves'? But I'd like to rest and recuperate my powers before we proceed."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm fine to continue, we'd better get out of here and find a hopefully more safe place to rest. In any case out of this forest. 

_Gathers her sword and shield_


----------



## Jarval (Feb 13, 2003)

"I'm with Ruth on this.  Our position is known, and the quicker we leave this place, the better."  Jansson quickly gathers up his gear and saddles his horse.

"And just a quick question, what in the Hells are we going to do with that squirrel?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 13, 2003)

Ruth rolleyes.


----------



## dkoz (Feb 14, 2003)

"I say we tie the thing up and leave it and here as soon as possible. I have no wish to be set upon by these creatures or their masters again.  Lets leave."

_Desimus begins preparing his horse again, but keeps his crossbow loaded._


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 14, 2003)

Animus is nearly out of vocal energy for the day, and struggles to write down his motive. He writes,

I do not wish for this creature to be threatened by these evil creatures that are controlling them. It is my opinion that by sending these little animals to mock us, they are hurting them, and I'm going to do my part by leaving it off in a better home as soon as I have the opportunity.

(End)

Animus is trying to find a purpose, and the strength of self to confront something internal.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 14, 2003)

*Osius*

"Ok, if you want to restrain the squirrel, get to it and let's go, but it may be empathically linked with it's masters.

"If you want to let it go - which I suggest - remember that it can only report our movement. They're woodland creatures and can probably track us anyway, so we're not out anything.

"If you want to kill it, get on with it. I'm mounting up and moving out."

So saying, Osius saddles his horse and clops to the edge of the clearing, waiting on his fellows.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 14, 2003)

Syld is very tired.
"Can't we sleep before going out? I already had my shift and I haven't really had any shut eye."


----------



## dkoz (Feb 14, 2003)

_Desimus mount his horse and reins in next to Osius._

"Syld, were not safe here.  We can get better sleep once we leave this place."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 14, 2003)

"I know you're tired, my friend, but I fear for our lives if we sleep here."  Jansson pats Syld on the shoulder.  "If it will help, I'll take your shift as well as my own tomorrow night."

"A noble sentiment, Animus, but please make sure that creature doesn't get free.  Those teeth are sharper than I like."


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 15, 2003)

"I'll lead you out then.  Come on, Panthros, let's leave this horrid forrest."

_Narok hops on top of the panther and starts leading the group out of the forest._


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 15, 2003)

_gears up and follows_

Thank you for the healing Shardorn. Now we better make haste indeed. And could any of you please inform me about the precise nature of our quest..? I sensed everyone was reluctant to speak about it while in the city...


----------



## Zhure (Feb 15, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius gigs his horse after Narok.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 15, 2003)

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Which way is the group headed?  Deeper in, or out the way you came?


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 15, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Knowing which way they came I would try to lead them through.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 15, 2003)

*Grumble, grumble*
Syld mounts his horse after getting all his stuff together and having the construct cause some noise in the clearing if it's still around when they ride out.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 16, 2003)

Animus thinks to himself about how unthreatening the little vicious squirrel is. "All it did was almost bite my finger off... it's not really that bad. The blood is bad, and I'll need to watch the wound, but really... it's not like it was going to _kill_ me...... would it?"

(I assume, from the group's intentions, that we are heading out, and hoping we were lucky enough to get out in the right location.)

Animus mounts up and double-checks the rope-work on the squirrel holding bag. He then proceeds to examine the woods for the next 'trick' that could come at any time.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 17, 2003)

*Osius*

"At least it wasn't those darned rabbit things from when we first went to the city... those things creeped me out as much as the squirrels."


----------



## dkoz (Feb 18, 2003)

_Desimus follows Narok's lead hoping that the druid knows the best way out._


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 18, 2003)

Animus draws up the rear of the mounted group, arming his shortbow and scouring the woods as best he can with his eyesight.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 19, 2003)

Pistol in hand, Jansson follows after Narok.  He looks around the surrounding forest with suspicion, gently tapping the pistol barrel against his scabbard.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 19, 2003)

_Moves up to the front of the group._


----------



## Zhure (Feb 20, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius follows Narok through the forest.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 20, 2003)

Syld's head starts bopping up and down as he almost falls asleep on the horse.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 20, 2003)

*A Voice in the Wind*

You travel through the woods, led by Narok and his panther.  Though you believe that you are being led out, you aren't entirely certain... one stretch of unusual trees looks much like any other.

As you go, the moons begin setting, and the soft light that they provide is lessened.

Then, from out of nowhere, a strange voice, like the blowing of wind through the branches of dead trees, comes fleeting through the air...

"You are foolish, blue one..." The voice speaks. "You should have left when you still could.  You think you will escape us now, when you know of our secrets?"

There is shrill laughter, that sends shivers up your spines. "No, we will not let you go so easily... no matter which way you go now, you will be led to the heart of this place.  You cannot escape us - our agents are everywhere, as you have found..."

The voice then takes on a hostile, acid tone. "And you, the silent one, he who bears our kindred... release him, or you will suffer a far worse fate than the one that awaits you..."

Then, just as quickly as it had come, the wind that bore the voice dies.  The forest is as silent as it had been before the voice spoke.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 20, 2003)

Animus will get off his horse, expecting the whole party to stop up briefly as well, and put away his bow, only to grab up his sword in his right hand, and the burlap containing the squirrel in his left hand.

Thinking to himself, "Good... now they want to fight us themselves."

Animus taps his sword with his wrist before he flicks the blade up into his hand, and sets the burlap onto a spot on the ground (it's still tied though), and proceeds to activate his skin of tumbling. "They can have their pet, but I want them to come out and get it first."

Animus tries to inkle out one message to his friends, "Which direction are they coming from?"

Expectant that he will get what he wants, Animus waits patiently. If nothing comes for more than a minute, he grabs up the bag and gets onto his horse, and continues the journey, waiting for the opposition to face him directly. "I'm not giving them anything. They didn't threaten anyone else with a worse fate, only myself. I'll suffer their challenges, and if they are so afraid of confronting us, their challenges are just whispers in the air."

Animus doesn't let down his psy-skin guard, feeling ready to manuever into combat at the sight of one or more threatening, dominating, cowards...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 20, 2003)

*shrug*

Well my friends, that doesn't promise much good for the near future. 

She spurrs her horse and rides up to the blue on the panther leading the group. She glances around at the forest and then fixes her gaze upon the goblin.

You heard the voice, I take you have quite the idea about who that was but the heart seems to be where we are heading.  

The trees seems to close in on her as she moves with her horse at high speed deeper into the forest, right next to the goblin druid on his feline compagnion. The early promissing rays of daybreak pierce the tops of the trees. A sense of comfort grows in Ruth's heart as she sees the light and can almost feel their warmth upon her skin.

It said you knew their secrets. Well then druid, what are their secrets? It seems they are not planning on letting  us go this easily and most certainly not without a fight. So if you know about them you might as well share it with us. This doesn't bide well for us so some weakness about them might prove invaluable to us in the, it seems, unavoidable battle which looms ahead. 

Ruth spurrs her horse again and draws draws her bow.

Dawn looms ahead friends, daylight shall strenghten us in our peril. These unseelie seem to be denizens of darkness, time seems to be on our side. Now if we are to end up in the heart of this forest anyway, I suggest we make haste unless anyone has any buiseness to talk about. If that's where we are going, we might as well get there as fast as we can as well and get this over with. 

Then Ruth hears some voices behind her and sees Animus fall back and come to a stop. Quickly she turns her horse and heads back never leaving sight of her compagnion.

This forest lives... I musn't leave sight of my friends. If they get out of sight the forest might play its tricks upon us again and we might never find eachother again and splitting up is something we cannot afford right now. Not with the threat of these fey looming ahead.

She thinks and hold her horse in next to Animus and readies her bow.

[OOC: Cream was just a bit faster then me so I edited the post a bit./OOC]


----------



## Jarval (Feb 20, 2003)

"We only seek passage through this forest, and to be allowed to continue our travels."  Jansson calls out, wheeling his horse around and taking a position beside Animus.

"We have done nothing to your forest, slept without a fire to avoid your anger, and the only blood we have spilled on our part is in self-defence.  I do not wish to shed more blood tonight, but if you attack us again, I will have no qualms about using all the force at my disposal."


----------



## Zhure (Feb 21, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius sighs sadly, "For once, we were trying to avoid bloodshed." He, too, draws his weapon.


----------



## dkoz (Feb 21, 2003)

"We should have left before sunset.", _he grumbles under his breath._

_Desimus forms up with the rest of the group._

"It seems that our hidden enemies are waiting for us in the center of the forest.  Narok, what secrets do you know that made your life forfeit in their eyes?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 22, 2003)

> forfeit




[OOC: Beautifull word, just like it alot dunno why. /OOC]


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 22, 2003)

Tries to stay awake and follow the conversation, but his eyes keep going shut. 
"Can't we *yawn* just go to sleep? I*yawn*'m getting tired."


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 24, 2003)

(OOC: I apologize for my lack of posting...just now got back to my apartment)

Narok sighs and says, "They want to kill us because we know the secret of the woods and we know they exist.  To that effect they will probably pursue us to the edge of the woods...if we can ever get there."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 26, 2003)

Animus ponders the sudden silence, and admires his friends ability to challenge fear. "They are good folk, I think, all of them... despite some's weakness to menial things like sleep."

He then examines the trees one more time, expecting that these frightened creatures are definitely not going to confront the group.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 3, 2003)

*Osius*

"I think our show of strength frightened them off!"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 3, 2003)

"Can we sleep then?"


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 3, 2003)

"It might be wise to get out of the woods, first..or at least try to find a more defensable position.  Out here in the open, going to sleep may would be the last thing you would do if the unseelie had anything to say about it."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 3, 2003)

"Let's get moving, then."  Jansson urges his horse forwards, following after Narok.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 4, 2003)

You walk on, further into the depths of the wood.  The moons continue to move across the sky, and it almost seems like you're getting nowhere...

Suddenly, out of the gloom, you can see a clearing.  It is a rough circle, about sixty feet across.  A circle of standing stones stands in the center, around twenty feet across, having 13 stones evenly spaced around the edge.

You can't see anything else in the clearing.  Moonlight is reflecting off of the greyish stones, and is filling the clearing with a cold, white light.  It appears to be unoccupied...

Below is for Narok only! (highlight)
This is the place where you met the unseelie before.  You met them during the day, however, so they may not be here now.  You are aware that the unseelie are strangely fond of the number thirteen, so this circle of stones may hold some unknown meaning for the unseelie.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 4, 2003)

*Osius*

"Camp here or press on? If this is a religious place, maybe they'll be reluctant to attack, but I also don't want to be sacreligious."


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 4, 2003)

"Camping here would be possible but it could be dangerous.  The unseelie are here during the day and this place might hold some significance with them."


----------



## dkoz (Mar 6, 2003)

"If this is the center of these woods then the useelie are waiting for us.  The voice on the wind mentioned we would find ourselves here no matter which direction we took.  Maybe we can strike some kind of deal. I mean all we want to do is leave this place. I will see if there are any magical auras in the clearing. With luck I might be able to tell if there is anything malicious currently waiting for us."

_If there are no objections Desimus will cautiously approach the edge of the clearing and cast detect magic._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 6, 2003)

Desimus - you walk to the edge of the clearing, and cast _detect magic_.  The entire region - the stones, the trees, even the ground you are standing on - is suddenly bathed in the tell-tale blue light that indicates magic.  After a few moments, you can also see that there are unusual shapes among the trees that are more blue than the areas around them.  The shapes appear to be moderately humanoid, but you can't make anything out beyond their outlines.


----------



## dkoz (Mar 6, 2003)

_Desimus moves back from the edge and whispers to his companions what the spell reveled._

"What should we do?"


[OOCI am leaving for a skiing trip in about 10 minutes.  I will be back on Sunday night.  GW, go ahead and have Desimus do what you think he would.[/OOC]


----------



## Jarval (Mar 6, 2003)

Jansson frowns at the surrounding woodland, trying to make out the figures Desimus described.

"This smells like an ambush to me.  And I'll wager that stone circle won't be for our benift."

Drumming his fingers on the hilt of his sword, the halfling thinks.

"We should give diplomacy one last shot.  At worse they'll attack us, so we don't lose anything by trying."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 7, 2003)

"Well, *yawn* I'm not really diplomatic right now."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 8, 2003)

Loossening her blade in its hilt on her back, Ruth dismounts her horse. The soft thump of two boots plunging onto the forest floor can be heard while the arcane scholar walks around the edge of the clearing. Ruth fixes her gaze on the surrounding trees but the darkness reveals nothing to her, not even an awkward feeling.

Then Desimus returns and his face is quite grim indeed. After explaining about his findings Ruth turns to face the trees once more. But nothing feels or sees different this time with the knowledge she just gained of what there is to see there. her eyes betray her nothing this night and neither do her ears but for the whispering of her compagnions.

Slowly she steps back and turns to face the group, her right hand twiddling with her arrows in her quiver at her hip betraying her nervous feelings.

These unseelie are evil right... and evil is supposed to be more powefull at night. Well that's ost of the time, it seems to have gotten some sort of affinity for the dark. So well.. is this true with these unseelie? Then I would expect them to attack this very night while their power is most potent. We could wait out till daybreak so we would be at our best against them. 

Then she turns to the woods surrounding them again while letting her sight glide over the thirteen stones around them.

But if so, why would they wait?


----------



## Zhure (Mar 11, 2003)

*Osius*

Seeing they group lost in indecision, Osius dismounts.

"We make the stand here, then. Maybe they're as afraid of this place as we are, or maybe it's holy ground and they're afraid to shed blood. Or maybe they don't even care. Either way, haring through the darkness will only get us all killed for certain."

Osius slings his cloak over his shoulder and readies his morningstar, trying to gain some cover advantage from his steed.

*PP 9/12; Hit points: 28/28*


----------



## Jarval (Mar 12, 2003)

*Jansson: Initiative: -, AC: 20, HP: 31/34, PP 3/8, Chrysalis DR 2/-*

"You're right Osius."  Jansson dismounts, drawing his sword.  "Let's make a stand."

Jansson manifests _chrysalis_ on himself, and readies an action to manifest _vigor_ should the fey attack.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 12, 2003)

One of the shadows - which you can now barely make out against the darker background of the forest - slowly makes its way to the center of the stone ring, as you prepare for battle.  It looks vaguely humanoid, but even in the dim moonlight of the two moons, it is difficult to see any features of any kind on it.

"Creatures of the mind!" It calls. "Denizens of the tentacled ones... we have summoned you here because you have trespassed upon our lands once again..."

"We warned you!" The creatures around the forest scream, in a disconcerting disharmony. "Six hundred years ago, we warned you to never enter here!"

"And now, you have come again!" The one in the circle cries. "We ran from you then, because we could not match your power... but the light of Rashida shines upon us, and she blesses us with her strength, and our magic can now meet your own..."

"Sacrilege!" Shardorn says sharply under her breath. "I do not sense the presence of the goddess here."

"What have you to say for yourselves!" The one in the center cries. "Enter the holy light of the moons, and stand in our circle of stones, and speak.  Speak to us and tell us why we should let you live, before we torture you as you once tortured us..."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 12, 2003)

Jansson looks startled at the words of the creature in the circle, and thoughtful at Shardorn's comment.  He sheathes his sword, and steps forwards, into both the light of the moon and the stone circle.

"If by the tentacled ones you mean the illithid, we do not serve them.  Indeed, we fight against their evil, and the aim of our current journey is to keep a source of their power out of their reach."  Jansson looks into the face of the creature as he says this, doing his best to try for eye contact.

"I do use the power of the mind, psionics.  But I use it to fight the illithid.  And among my companions are wielders of the power of magic and the power granted by the gods.  We do not wish to trespass on your lands, or harm you in any way.  I apologise for those creatures we killed earlier, but we acted only in self-defence.  If you grant us safe passage, we will leave your lands immediately, if you so wish."


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 13, 2003)

Narok sits on top of his panther keeping an eye out for any signs of an attack keeping 'entangle' at the ready.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 13, 2003)

He spreaks truth. But before we continue this conversation of which I shall not partake, how may we call you? I always rather seem to detest talking to someone or something nameless... But among my compagnions are indeed the practicers of all arts how impossible that may sound but a doom that the illithid may bring on us all brought us together and forged something thought impossible. We combine the strengths of all the ways so that they may enhance and complete eachother, the way they were ment to be in my opinions and beliefs. 

Ruth steps back from the coversation to the edge of the circle while she clasps both hands together. Then she looks at the woods again and still sees nothing, although she knows... she knows what's lurking but her eyes... her eyes... they won't show it to her. Then she turns to face the thing once again and with the last words she steps back.

Our little force and expedition has traveled far and wide to defeat the illithids and have fought many a battle to obtain which they carry now. Items of great power and psionic force. Items that should never fall into the hands of the illithid! Once they would combine the items and reconstruct the Psionicle once again their is no telling what they might be able to do with it. But certain is... it shall not benefit us. But I cannot claim any of these credits for I just shortly joined this famous group of noble adventurers and their noble quest. I am but a simple smith and I have talked too much . More then befits a smith but I just had to do my say. I hope I have not offended you with my but simple words.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 13, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius, too, steps into the light. "We have faced and fought the illithid-kin, defeated them, and we will again, no doubt. With this morningstar I have dealt them blows."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 13, 2003)

The creature in the stone circle cackles, a vicious and evil sound.  Meanwhile, the sound of wind rushing through the trees once again meets your ears - but the air is still, and nothing moves in the cold night.

The wind sounds stop, and the creature's sickening laugh ends. "You expect us to believe your tales?" It asks. "They once said that they were our friends, that we would be their allies... and they lied!  What makes you think that we shall believe you?"

The sound of the wind comes up again, and the creature ceases speaking.  The sounds once again die, and the creature resumes it's tirade.

"The Voices have decided that your tale may have some truth, but that you must be tested to prove it's validity.  If you pass our tests, of which there are three, then we will believe you, and give you safe passage through our forest.  If you fail, then we will destroy you."

"Will you submit to our judgement?"


----------



## Zhure (Mar 14, 2003)

*Osius*

"I am ready for your tests." Osius speaks with a finality, showing he needs no grandiose statements.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 14, 2003)

Syld steps to the ring behind the others.
"I'm in but *yawn* can we have tests in the morning? I'm tired."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 14, 2003)

"We have no choice but to take your tests, do we?"  Jansson states flatly.  "But my friend speaks true.  We need sleep badly.  May we rest first and then take these tests?  You may guard while we sleep, if you see fit."


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 15, 2003)

Narok asks, "What are your tests?"

(to the group) "I don't like this, but it seems we don't have much choice."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 15, 2003)

I agree with resting as well. But if they won't let us there won't rest us any other choise. And besides, I'm not opposed against facing any tests, I'm conident in your abilities to complete any task set before you all.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 18, 2003)

The whispers amongst the trees pick up again as you speak, and continue on even as the figure in the speaks to you.

"No, you do not have much choice." It says to you. "The Voices are deciding whether or not to allow you to rest.  While they discuss, I shall tell you of the tests..."

"The first test is the Test of Merle, whose purpose is to test the will of man.  Thirteen spirits of the trees will appear; twelve are false, one is real.  You must find the real one, and destroy it, using no physical means."

"The second is the Test of Millicent, whose purpose is to test the strength of man.  Thirteen beasts of the woods will appear; twelve are evil, one is not.  You must destroy all the beasts, but spare the one that is not evil, using nothing but physical means."

"The third test is the Test of Rashida, whose purpose is to test the faith of man.  Thirteen images of the goddess Rashida will appear, and you must choose which is real, using whatever means that you posess."

The voices in the trees suddenly stop, and the creature in the circle stops speaking.  It then nods, and looks to the group.

"You may rest before you undertake our tests.  The Voices have decided that they want you well-rested before they destroy you."

"Because of this resting period, however, you will not be allowed to call upon all of your resources.  For each test, you must choose two of your number to undertake it - and none of you can undertake more than one test."

"This is the decision of the Voices.  We will wake you when the sun sets tomorrow evening.  Remain in this clearing, and none of our minions will interrupt your rest."

The creature then returns to the shadow, and you feel as though the presence in the trees has also retreated.  You are alone in the clearing.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 18, 2003)

*Osius*

"Well, I'm going back to sleep. Wake me for the Test of Rashida." So saying, Osius curls up and tries to fall back asleep.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 18, 2003)

Thinking to himself, "Humph... these tests actually sound fun. I could handle all three of them myself. Yes, I have all three, but faith is the only puzzle that would possibly challenge me. I'm not a person of faith, but I am emboldened with some degree of strength, and I have resisted the forces laid on my mind before, despite my failure with the staff..."

OOC: Just making an assumption that I'm probably going to be involved in the test of strength or the test of will. The problem is that obviously we have 3 good fighters, Jannsen, Animus, and of course Ruth. After waking, Animus will send these messages...

"Ruth, would you prefer that I work with you in the test of strength, or would you prefer Jannsan's assistance?" - to Ruth

"Jannsen, would you prefer to assist Ruth, or should I?"

If Animus is not chosen for the test of strength, he will face whatever test his friends would prefer.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 18, 2003)

Unequipping her sword from her back Ruth puts it on the ground next to her bow. Pulling her shield from her back as well she clasps it with both hands and weighs it for a moment as she balances it in her hands. A few rays of moonlight pierce the tree tops at the edge of the clearing and Ruth polishes up her shield a bit and looks at her own reflection in it. 

Suddenly a dark shape appears behind her in the shields reflection and she turns around as fast as she can while falling a tad back. Seeing its just Animus she notices she was holding her breath and was startled by the little guy. She sighs while she sinks back into her pondering but gets startled out of that as well as the psionic message reaches her mind.

Ruth looks at Animus for a second and then at the other psychic warrior. Then she returns her gaze to Animus.

Well... I don't know. I don't know what both of your skills are and how you both compare to eachother. You know eachother skills better then I do so please, don't let me take this desicion. It would be unwise and unjust for the ways on which I should base my desicion are shallow and rash.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 18, 2003)

"This requires some thought.  Ruth is the best fighter amongst us, if you and I are barred from using our psionic abilities."  Jansson replies to Animus.  "How well do you feel you will fare without your mental powers?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 18, 2003)

Ruth slightly bows to the psionic warrior.

Why thank you for such a compliment, I apprechiate comming from one of you. And alot I must say.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 18, 2003)

Jansson returns Ruth's bow.  "I speak only the truth.  Your fighting skills are the result of years of practice, while my own time has been split between the martial and psionic arts."

"Perhaps the decisions as to who undertakes which challenges should be left until after we have rested.  Sleep will clear our thoughts, and I will feel happier once my mind's energy reserves have replenished themselves."


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 19, 2003)

Animus takes some notes in his sleep...

Jansson is the smallest...
Myself and Jansson have fought together before...
We need to identify which enemy is the most evil...
Ruth is the strongest...
We cannot use our talents...
I cannot communicate without my talents...
My psionic skin is useless without my talents...
All I am left with is speed and a sword...
Those two should go then...
The loss of communication alone is a bit too much...

He then writes his notes up into a letter for Jannson and Ruth,

You two would make the best team. Without our talents, I'm more crippled than Jannson is, and he also is the best judge of good and evil. Ruth, you are the toughest, and should be able to do fine with the combat. I will be forced to stay back, but if either of you want to use some of my equipment, I will give it to you. You are both very friendly. You are both brave, and although I am brave enough to fight, I will be far more crippled than either of you without my powers.



(Animus isn't a very well written individual, but I do think that gets the point across...)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 20, 2003)

You are a kind person Animus and not to unwise as well. Jansson and I shall fight the first battle then. As for your equipment, I thank you for your offer but my own has sufficed so far and I am experienced with them. So I kindly decline. 

Ruth merely nods towards Animus after her remarks.


----------



## dkoz (Mar 20, 2003)

"I am not sure if I will be of any help in physical tests.  My mind is sharp and can be sharper with a little help from my magic if any of the tests would allow its use."

"I will have a clear mind once I rest."

_Desimus finds a spot furthest from the standing stones, but still within the clearing to lay down and try to catch some sleep._


----------



## Jarval (Mar 20, 2003)

Jansson reads Animus' note, then looks up at the psychic warrior.

"You are a man of honour and good heart, my friend.  I hope that I live up to your trust in me."  He says, respect and pride clear on his face.  Jansson clasps Animus' forearm firmly, and roughly hugs him.  After a moment, he releases Animus, and begins to unpack his gear. 

"I think we do not need any guards while we sleep.  I trust that the fey will keep us safe until our tests tomorrow."


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 21, 2003)

"If you want me to help out, I will.  If not, I understand."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 23, 2003)

Syld starts setting up a comfortable place for sleeping, sharing his sleepy thoughts with the others.
"So... what think you... astral constructs... or physical... are they not physical?"

Without really waiting for an answer, Syld lies down and a soft snore starts sounding almost instantly.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 24, 2003)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *"If you want me to help out, I will.  If not, I understand." *




"I would welcome your help.  Which test to you feel your skills are best suited to?"


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 24, 2003)

"Of all the tests, I am most suited for the test of Rashida.  However, if requested to, I would help out with any but the test that requires destroying with purely physical means.  I would help out with that test even but I feel I wouldn't be helpful."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 27, 2003)

Ruth rolls over for a bit and cuddles up again.

ZZzZzzzZzzZz?


----------



## Zhure (Mar 28, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius continues sleeping.

 I'm not bored, just roleplaying a sleeper.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 28, 2003)

Jansson sleeps peacefully, heedless of the dangers awaiting himself and his companions in the morning.


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 29, 2003)

Narok gets some rest curling up next to the panther trading off watches with the giant cat.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 4, 2003)

*Beginning the Tests*

For the remainder of the night and the following day, you rest and do little.  You slip in and out of sleep, calm in the knowledge that no harm will come to you... until, of course, the tests come.

The skies darken, and the rustling of the wind blowing through the trees reaches your ears again, though no wind stirs.  The dark figure appears, suddenly, in the circle of stones, as the two moons begin rising over the horizon.

_You have had time to prepare spells and meditate on your powers throughout the day._

"The Voices demand that you take the tests now, before the night's end." The figure says. "Those of your number who will take the first test, the Test of Merle, step towards the stone circle."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 4, 2003)

[OOC: Oops? My bad [/OOC]


----------



## Jarval (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GnomeWorks_
> *"The first test is the Test of Merle, whose purpose is to test the will of man. Thirteen spirits of the trees will appear; twelve are false, one is real. You must find the real one, and destroy it, using no physical means."
> 
> "The second is the Test of Millicent, whose purpose is to test the strength of man. Thirteen beasts of the woods will appear; twelve are evil, one is not. You must destroy all the beasts, but spare the one that is not evil, using nothing but physical means." *




*OOC:* I thought Jansson and Ruth were going to take the Test of Millicent?

As far as the pairings for the tests go, I'd place two out of Osius, Desimus and Syld on the Test of Merle.  Jansson and Ruth seem the best suited to the Test of Millicent, and I'd suggest Narok and Shardorn for the Test of Rashida.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 4, 2003)

*Osius*

"I'd prefer the test of Rashida, but whichever needs my skills the most I'll accept."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 4, 2003)

*Time to Prepare*

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Sorry about that...

Before the night comes, you have quite a bit of time to prepare.  You can discuss amongst yourselves what course of action you're going to take, and unless you take an unusually long time, you can have as much time as you need to discuss your plans on who is taking which test.

So just consider my above post as happening when you're all done with discussion... I'll probably repost it when you're done.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 4, 2003)

"Feel a lot better after some shut-eye. Now to something I was trying to say last night, do you think my fashioning of astral constructs is considered physical for the purpose of the test of Merle?"


----------



## Zhure (Apr 5, 2003)

*Osius*

After meditating briefly, and manifesting _Sustenance_ for another day, Osius joins in with the discussion.

"I don't know if astral constructs count as physical, but they sure do act like physical objects. Maybe we'd be better off not trying the limits of the test that way."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 6, 2003)

"That cuts away my strongest edge, I'd say."


----------



## dkoz (Apr 6, 2003)

"I would be willing to put myself forth for the Test of Merle.  Who would join me?"


----------



## Zhure (Apr 7, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: I thought Jansson and Ruth were going to take the Test of Millicent?
> 
> As far as the pairings for the tests go, I'd place two out of Osius, Desimus and Syld on the Test of Merle.  Jansson and Ruth seem the best suited to the Test of Millicent, and I'd suggest Narok and Shardorn for the Test of Rashida. *




 I vote for this, just because it's the most thought-out choice.

Anyone disagree?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 9, 2003)

As you are discussing who is best to take each test, Shardorn watches the sky.

When you begin discussing the test of Rashida, she turns to face the group.

"I am sorry, my companions," She says slowly, "but I cannot help you with that test.  Either of the other two, I would gladly assist, but I will not willingly participate in such sacrilege."


----------



## Jarval (Apr 12, 2003)

Jansson nods at Shadorn's words.  "I understand, my friend.  I will ask you to do nothing that you feel goes counter to your faith.  Syld, perhaps you could join Narok for the Test of Rashida?"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 13, 2003)

"That I can do"


----------



## Zhure (Apr 13, 2003)

*Osius*

"Then it's decided."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 13, 2003)

I think it is well past time for a new thread...

New thread...


----------



## Zhure (May 1, 2003)

*Osius*

me = stupid. Nothing to see here.


----------

